# Job seeker visa for Germany!! is it worth going there and searching a job? Please adv



## ankit17.05kumar

HI ALL,

My dear friends,

My name is Ankit and i am from bangalore. I have 2.5 yrs work exp. in IT as a software eng.

I have got this info. from SB INTERNATIONAL kolkatta regarding Jobseeker visa for Germany.

I am in Dilemma and lil scared to quit this current job and go for another hunt tat to abroad.

Can you guys plz help me out on this.

It would be great if u ppl can give me a good advice to take up this oppt.

Regards,
Ankit Kumar


----------



## likith_jogi

Hi Ankit,

if you have lots of money, you can quit the job and get a job seeker visa and search a job in germany.


you need minimum 1k euros/month for your expenses in germany. 

Job - it depends on your luck, your skills etc etc.

last thing, getting a Job Seekers Visa itself is a big challenge.

many peoples visa have been rejected, you can check this in the same forum.

my advice for you:

dont quit the job, start applying jobs from here.
translate your CV to german using Google translate.
send both english and german CV to employers with cover letter. mention in mail " Kindly let me know if you need any other documents"

i'm doing the same. i received many declined mails except two. 

Regards.


----------



## ankit17.05kumar

Hi Likith,

Can you plz forward some samples resumes and cover letter for germany?

what are the jobs portal are you reffering it ?

plz advice


----------



## likith_jogi

ankit17.05kumar said:


> Hi Likith,
> 
> Can you plz forward some samples resumes and cover letter for germany?
> 
> what are the jobs portal are you reffering it ?
> 
> plz advice


Ankit,

Check this Link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/germany-expat-forum-expats-living-germany/150757-interview-call-germany-should-i-apply-tourist-business-visa-4.html#post1248053

I dont have a cover letter. 
Resume depends on your profile.

-


----------



## sweetginger

I strongly oppose the idea of translating your CV to German with the help of Google translator.

Fist of all, why do you translate your CV to German? Do you think the employer will not understand English? If the employer is not comfortable with English, then it may not be the right place for you. 

By seeing your German CV, the employer will have an impression that your Germany skills are OK, which is not! unless you can write your CV yourself in German, PLEASE don't do it. Besides, google translate sucks big time.


----------



## economicalindian

anyone applied for job seeker visa in may 2015..please share outcome


----------



## jschristie

Hi All,

I am a newbie here, please guide me thorugh

I am trying to apply for jobseeker Visa this year, may be in next month or two. Could someone please let me know how to start a cover and what contents should go in there. i understand they look for plan..

I am an IT system Architect in IAM and I tried to research the job market and found that there are many job openings under my line of work. and also i might have a couple of friends who are willing to support, though i have my own funds. And also i am takking up German classes from end of this week.

Could someone please help to get my application approved by writing a good cover letter. It would be great if i could get a outline of cover letter.


----------



## arkadinjeni

Hi 

every one i guess is here to look information so lets get in to fact and to make it clear i am to looking for job seeker visa for Germany

there are many consultancy who say they help to make visa but i am sure they (might be )* be helpful but not every consultancy 

There are two visa that are good for high skill migration program 
1. job seeker visa (give you 90 day to month of stay)
2. Blue card (my exp even many embassy office don't have exact info of this )

so getting down to real fact 

1. we are desi and to be fact 90% desi dont help if they are getting some info 
2. post are good to refer but dont at all believe them as every case differ in eye of embassy 


so now for job seeker visa for Germany

If you are supporting you self 
1. U need to show place where u will be staying during stay of Germany (use facebook groups for rooms not flat sharing room is good )
2. u need to show sufficient bank balance to stay in Germany 
3. also if u go opt for German language course good to add details 
4. Most IMP take appointment in German embassy to recheck information as they always have latest info 

NOW enough of bool bacchen from my side i am also seeking visa info but i think few points might help all 


also if some one have processed there visa are going to process if they want to really help other ppl lets open some good thread as most of them here are planing to apply or thinking to apply no one is here who have real exp or applied


----------



## bhaskar soreddi

Hi Guys, 

I am planning to apply Job seekers visa and lets group together so that we can help each other to acheive our goal.


----------



## jschristie

Sure Bhaskar.. that would be great.


----------



## bhaskar soreddi

Ok, sound good. I have completed my Masters in MBA and working as SAP HCM Consultant from past 6 years. So, how about you.


----------



## satish78

*German job seekar visa*

Hi,

i am a Newbee in this forum. i am planning to apply for Job seeker visa. could any one please provide me the details about how to apply?

I just read through the chats, can you share me the motivation letter as well?

i am planning to apply myself, is it good or going via consultancy is good?

Regards
Satheesh


----------



## bhaskar soreddi

Guys, 

Please anyone explain about the process of jobseekers visa. I think we can do ourself insted of going through consultancy. 

But we need support from our guys who ever knows some basic knowledge on this visa.


----------



## prateek50

Hi All,

Thank you for sharing useful information.

Can anyone suggest what all documents required.

Q 1. Do we need to submit birth certificate (of applicant) as mandatory document for Job seeker Visa ?


Thanks

Prateek


----------



## Pathma

Hi All,

I am also thinking of applying Job seeker visa for Germany. 
Currently I am working as a Software Engineer in Singapore.

Any one has created a group for job seekers so that I also can join there.

Thank you.


----------



## vik108

Hi Bhaskar, Hi jsChristie, 

Kindly let me know if you guys have already set up a group for visa/ job search in Germany.

If so, kindly add me to the group.
If not, we can create a whatsapp group and can support each other to accomplish the common goal.

Cheers,
Vik


----------



## Pathma

Hi.

I haven't created a group for job seeker visa. Shall we get together in a whatsapp group? .

Thank you.


----------



## bhaskar soreddi

Hi Pathma, 

Plase add mine phone no xxx (mod.) to Whatsapp Group so that we can connect and discuss. 

@ Hi All, 

Who all are interested to join Whatsapp Group please share their mobile details to Pathma so that Pathma will add and Pathma will be administrator for this group. 

REgards
Bhaskar


----------



## Pathma

bhaskar soreddi said:


> Hi Pathma,
> 
> Plase add mine xxx( edit) to Whatsapp Group so that we can connect and discuss.
> 
> @ Hi All,
> 
> Who all are interested to join Whatsapp Group please share their mobile details to Pathma so that Pathma will add and Pathma will be administrator for this group.
> 
> REgards
> Bhaskar


Hi All,

I created a whatsapp group (Job Seeker Visa Gang) to get together those who are interested in Job Seeker Visa. my mobile number is +xxx (edit. mod)


----------



## James3214

Please don't put any personal details such as mobile numbers on the forum.It's better to use PM.


----------



## Pathma

James3214 said:


> Please don't put any personal details such as mobile numbers on the forum.It's better to use PM.


Ok. Understood.

Thanks


----------



## Rishik

Few details received from a consultancy 


Occupations in Demand :-

* IT professionals
* Engineers
* Scientists
* Trades

1) The Job seeker visa is given for 6 Months and on successfully securing a job, you can apply for a Employment permit with a sponsorship from a local employer.
2) The Employer will sponsor your Employment Visa.
3) This permit also leads to Permanent residency in Germany after completing 5 years of residency and citizenship after another 5 years.
Eligibility:

Qualifications: Graduation with minimum of 2 years of experience

Sufficient Funds: The fund requirement is 7,100 to 8500 Euros


Passport validity for the next 12 months is mandatory

Process Time & Fees
Process Time : 3-6 months
Visa fee : 60 Euros ( Rs.5,100/- approx)

Y-Axis Services and Fees 

Evaluation Fee : -----Rs.1500 +st= Rs.1685/-
Y-Axis Full service Fee : Rs.60,000 +st----- ( visa + job search in germany)
Document verification fee ( If applicable ) = £240 - £500-----Rs.20,000/-

Total cost for the visa process for Germany ( including job search ) ----- Rs.90,000 ( approx) 

the funds required to be shown is 5.7 lakhs and this works out to about 45 Euros per day for 6 Months.

· The funds can be shown in the following manner :

· Own funds – one year Bank Statement which reflects regular income and a closing balance of 5.7 lakhs which need not be mandatorily held for any fixed period.

· In case your parents are sponsoring you, you may also bring your parents' bank account statements + proof of their regular income.

· If any other persons will be sponsoring you, you should bring their bank statement + proof of their income + a sponsorship letter attested by a notary public (The format of this letter will be provided by us).

· Also the requirement of these funds is only to show for the purpose of the visa and is not mandatorily required to be taken to Germany. This is only to confirm to the visa officer that you will be able to afford your stay during the first six months and not depend 

on public funds.

· The cost to maintain themselves in Germany is approx 45 Euros only per day, which is around 1350 Euros a month and average beginners salary being approximately 2500 - 2800 Euros , effectively he is able to save or send home a minimum of 1200 – 1450 

Euros which is equivalent to about 1.5 – 2 L.


----------



## beppi

These agent fees are ridiculous, given that you can easily do all the formalities yourself - and job placement service providers in German are paid by the employer (thus this agent would receive a fee twice!).
Save the money and do your own thing!



Rishik said:


> · The cost to maintain themselves in Germany is approx 45 Euros only per day, which is around 1350 Euros a month and average beginners salary being approximately 2500 - 2800 Euros , effectively he is able to save or send home a minimum of 1200 – 1450


With a (pre-tax and compulsory deductions) salary of €2500 - 2800 (which is a realistic number for a beginner), you'd get a €1600-2000 monthly payout. Considering €1350/month living expenses (which is reasonable for a single with middle class lifestyle), your savings would pay for not much more than a yearly trip home.


----------



## kiran123

*Job Seeker visa*

Hi 
Iam also trying forJob seeker visa. Please let me know your visa processing status. We can go together.


I have 9 years of IT experience.

Please let reply.


----------



## anthmegc

Hi,
Can you please help me, very very urgent.
Phd from USA, could work for 1.5 year in US, then had to move out to France for 1 year project due to visa issues. Now France project is over and I cannot stay in France after a month. 
I would like to try German option. I dont have any German offer in hand. Please advise me how I can get back to a stable state. Hope you can feel my pain. If you can, and can advise me, I will thank you the way you would, in my shoes. 
I need to get something very quick. I have some savings,
I need some advise pin-point as to what I need to do. I am also trying to apply for my US GC, and for jobs around here in France.. and unable to focus on everything. I need a stable ground fast, and that will avoid me to go back to INdia which for now, I would like to avoid.
Thank you very much in advance.
B,
Paris, France


----------



## beppi

To move to Germany, you need a valid visa. If you do not have a job offer yet (which might qualify you for a work permit), a German job seeker visa might be the right one for your situation. Good luck!


----------



## g_n_a

anthmegc said:


> Hi,
> Can you please help me, very very urgent.
> Phd from USA, could work for 1.5 year in US, then had to move out to France for 1 year project due to visa issues. Now France project is over and I cannot stay in France after a month.
> I would like to try German option. I dont have any German offer in hand. Please advise me how I can get back to a stable state. Hope you can feel my pain. If you can, and can advise me, I will thank you the way you would, in my shoes.
> I need to get something very quick. I have some savings,
> I need some advise pin-point as to what I need to do. I am also trying to apply for my US GC, and for jobs around here in France.. and unable to focus on everything. I need a stable ground fast, and that will avoid me to go back to INdia which for now, I would like to avoid.
> Thank you very much in advance.
> B,
> Paris, France


For starters, you do not have to move out of France once your visa expires. Since you've worked for a year, you are eligible for unemployment benefits, but not for very long. You can use this to get your carte de sejour extended by an year or so, while you look for a job.

Check out this thread on the France forum

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/fr...y-carte-sejour-under-these-circimstances.html

And I can never, for the life of me, understand why some Indians who get good opportunites in the US/Canada throw all commonsense to the winds and relocate elsewhere on short term contracts. Should your adventurousness involve playing with your career too?


----------



## anthmegc

*Urgent*

Sometimes we are really careless and really dont value what is in hand,. We take it for granted if our qualifications appear to be higher than others who are equally hardworking. Thats when we loose guard,.. and get SLAPPED big time. This is my case here, and I have no problem in saying this.


----------



## mp71240

Pathma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I created a whatsapp group (Job Seeker Visa Gang) to get together those who are interested in Job Seeker Visa. my mobile number is +xxx (edit. mod)



Hi ,
Please add my number as well.I am also looking for Job seeker visa.Please help me guys.
My number is +91-9743430333


----------



## kiran123

*Any ladies out there for Germany job Seeker Visa*

Hi,

Any ladies out there and trying for Germany Job seeker visa.
I am looking for any ladies for accompany.

I have 6 years of IT experience and I have 4 year old kid.


----------



## vishnukumar7

Hi Patma,

Can you add my number to the group 

xxxx



Pathma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I created a whatsapp group (Job Seeker Visa Gang) to get together those who are interested in Job Seeker Visa. my mobile number is +xxx (edit. mod)


----------



## agmakki

Pathma said:


> Hi.
> 
> I haven't created a group for job seeker visa. Shall we get together in a whatsapp group? .
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Pathma, 

are you still in process of apllication for jobsekeer.

pls add me to group..


----------



## kkathare

Do not go for job seeker visa. I had gone to embassy for applying same, they suggested to take different route i.e, get job offer first then apply for visa! Which never happens in reality or may be very few cases. And other fact is getting job is challenging being non-german!!


----------



## agmakki

kkathare said:


> Do not go for job seeker visa. I had gone to embassy for applying same, they suggested to take different route i.e, get job offer first then apply for visa! Which never happens in reality or may be very few cases. And other fact is getting job is challenging being non-german!!



Hi kathare,

I am currently in pune and 
I am thinking to apply for jobseeker visa, can you share your experience 
pls share your contact , email or number 

thks


----------



## economicalindian

I just do not these countries' visa policy ....they will allow potential terrorist to enter their countries as asylum seekers but will not allow an educated and well off person to enter even via legal routes...


----------



## arun.rathi83

*Job seeker Visa*

Dear All 

I already was applied job seeker visa on 27-July-15 but it was rejected .
Because officer of emmbasy say that I have no sufficient fund but I have already submit bank statement which I have mention 4lack in my account. the problem is that i have to be shone Block account so that negative point is display. so who apply visa please show block account.

Now i resubmit my application in January -16 

Regard 
Arun Rathi


----------



## ramneet

I have received the German Job Seeker Visa. I applied in August and recd in Oct and got it stamped today. Now, I am in dilemma whether to go or not. German prefers local germans who speaks German fluently. 

Is there someone who is planning to go to Germany (Munich) in December. I am planning to go there. Need some company.


----------



## simha.k

I strongly recommend you NOT to travel in the month of December. It's that time of the year when most companies goes for a long annual vacation and many of them have a year end shut down. Not to forget the financial year closure is also in December. Most companies would have frozen the recruitment in December and may not hire unless it's extremely urgent. It's better to start in 2016 Jan. Good luck finding a job. Pls share your experience here.

Cheers.


----------



## economicalindian

ramneet said:


> I have received the German Job Seeker Visa. I applied in August and recd in Oct and got it stamped today. Now, I am in dilemma whether to go or not. German prefers local germans who speaks German fluently.
> 
> Is there someone who is planning to go to Germany (Munich) in December. I am planning to go there. Need some company.


Do you know GERMAN ?


----------



## ramneet

economicalindian said:


> Do you know GERMAN ?


Not that much. I have started to learn basic grammar and trying to increase my vocab. Are you from Germany? If so, do they prefer non-german speakers for jobs in IT?


----------



## ramneet

simha.k said:


> I strongly recommend you NOT to travel in the month of December. It's that time of the year when most companies goes for a long annual vacation and many of them have a year end shut down. Not to forget the financial year closure is also in December. Most companies would have frozen the recruitment in December and may not hire unless it's extremely urgent. It's better to start in 2016 Jan. Good luck finding a job. Pls share your experience here.
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Simha...it seems you know a lot about Germany and its work culture. I have few questions. Can we talk via chat or mail?


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Every One,

I applied Jobseeker Visa in Aug,15 and received it on Oct,15. Right now I am in Germany and recently got a job as well. My experience was, yes If you have German language skills that's an added advantage but it is not a concentration here for technical jobs as there are many global companies which provide English speaking environment. 

I would suggest every one who is seeking this visa to take it positively and come prepared. There is cultural difference in every thing even the way employer asses candidates. So if you are well prepared then getting job is just a matter of time.

If any of you need any information regarding process etc. you can contact me.


----------



## riya0408

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Every One,
> 
> I applied Jobseeker Visa in Aug,15 and received it on Oct,15. Right now I am in Germany and recently got a job as well. My experience was, yes If you have German language skills that's an added advantage but it is not a concentration here for technical jobs as there are many global companies which provide English speaking environment.
> 
> I would suggest every one who is seeking this visa to take it positively and come prepared. There is cultural difference in every thing even the way employer asses candidates. So if you are well prepared then getting job is just a matter of time.
> 
> If any of you need any information regarding process etc. you can contact me.


Hi Vaibhav,
I applied for job seeker visa in Oct .. still awaiting for response. In mean time i am trying to apply for jobs from India. Could you suggest process of applying for jobs. How different is the employer assessment of candidate in Germany?? Your suggestions will help better to understanding the process.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Riya,

I am not very sure if applying from India will work much, as in my case also I tried applying from India only but didn't got any response but as soon as you land here and provide local address and contact number you will start getting good response.

For applying here in Germany you should use European Resume format in which Photo is mandatory. Keep resume short (max 2 page). and in your application along with your resume also include cover letter, education certificates, Experience Certificates, other documents to support your application.

While interview here employer doesn't only focus on technical skills but also focus which kind of work you have done in past and does that matches with their requirement. That's why your CV is very important. So better customized your CV based on requirement every time instead of sending generic one.

Hope this will help you. Feel free to ask anything if you need anymore info.

Best of Luck

Regards,


----------



## 1400ashi

Hey Vaibhav,

Could you please let us know which domain are you working in?

which city in Germany? how about cost of living?

Thanks for your response.


dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Riya,
> 
> I am not very sure if applying from India will work much, as in my case also I tried applying from India only but didn't got any response but as soon as you land here and provide local address and contact number you will start getting good response.
> 
> For applying here in Germany you should use European Resume format in which Photo is mandatory. Keep resume short (max 2 page). and in your application along with your resume also include cover letter, education certificates, Experience Certificates, other documents to support your application.
> 
> While interview here employer doesn't only focus on technical skills but also focus which kind of work you have done in past and does that matches with their requirement. That's why your CV is very important. So better customized your CV based on requirement every time instead of sending generic one.
> 
> Hope this will help you. Feel free to ask anything if you need anymore info.
> 
> Best of Luck
> 
> Regards,


----------



## dw.vaibhav

1400ashi said:


> Hey Vaibhav,
> 
> Could you please let us know which domain are you working in?
> 
> which city in Germany? how about cost of living?
> 
> Thanks for your response.


Hi,

I am in IT services sector and in Frankfurt. You can check cost of living in numbeo.com


----------



## 1400ashi

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in IT services sector and in Frankfurt. You can check cost of living in numbeo.com


would you know if somebody has testing experience, what are the job prospects?
do you speak German? how difficult it is for one who doesn't know German?

many thanks for your answers.


----------



## sarf

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Every One,
> 
> I applied Jobseeker Visa in Aug,15 and received it on Oct,15. Right now I am in Germany and recently got a job as well. My experience was, yes If you have German language skills that's an added advantage but it is not a concentration here for technical jobs as there are many global companies which provide English speaking environment.
> 
> I would suggest every one who is seeking this visa to take it positively and come prepared. There is cultural difference in every thing even the way employer asses candidates. So if you are well prepared then getting job is just a matter of time.
> 
> If any of you need any information regarding process etc. you can contact me.


Hi Vaibhau

Can you put some light on getting the visa from India to Germany ?
How was your experience ?
Are there vacancies for hr professionals ?


----------



## dw.vaibhav

sarf said:


> Hi Vaibhau
> 
> Can you put some light on getting the visa from India to Germany ?
> How was your experience ?
> Are there vacancies for hr professionals ?


Hi Sarf,

Getting JobSeeker Visa from India is very straight forward. You can go to German Embassy website and in National Visa section you will get check list of all documents required for this Visa. You prepare all the documents and take an appointment with Embassy. They will check all documents and if every thing fine they will accept your application. After that it take 8-12 weeks to process your application which include an inquiry of all the documents, so an investigator will come to your house and check all originals. After they submit their report to embassy, Embassy take decision on your application.

In my case it was pretty smooth. Embassy staff was also pretty considerate.

As per vacancies for HR there are many but that require German skills because it require coordination within n out of organization.

But you can check on monster.de about expectation.

Hope this will help you

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## simha.k

ramneet said:


> Hi Simha...it seems you know a lot about Germany and its work culture. I have few questions. Can we talk via chat or mail?


Hi Ramneet. Not that I am an expert in it, but I just generally shared what seems legit and correct info since I work for German clients. Just like you, I am too a job aspirant in Germany. Contact me offline


----------



## saritakumar

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Every One,
> 
> I applied Jobseeker Visa in Aug,15 and received it on Oct,15. Right now I am in Germany and recently got a job as well. My experience was, yes If you have German language skills that's an added advantage but it is not a concentration here for technical jobs as there are many global companies which provide English speaking environment.
> 
> I would suggest every one who is seeking this visa to take it positively and come prepared. There is cultural difference in every thing even the way employer asses candidates. So if you are well prepared then getting job is just a matter of time.
> 
> If any of you need any information regarding process etc. you can contact me.


Hi dw.vaibhav

Your reply gave me lots of confidence after reading lots of negative comments. My job seeker visa is approved and travelling to Germany in Feb 2016. How much language skills is needed, because someone responded that I need level between B2 and C1. I've A1 level understanding, but i have yet to be certified. which city would be best for searching job there. Berlin, Munich, Frankfurt? I am a female software engineer from mumbai. what is your profile and how was your experience getting a job over there.

Awaiting your reply.
Thanks & Regards.
Sarita


----------



## kabir172

Can you please add my mobile number to whatsapp group.
+91 9922147044


----------



## svamseekrishna

*Hello Ram...*

Did you apply through Consultancy or self?
What do you think, is it better to take the help of consultancy?




ramneet said:


> I have received the German Job Seeker Visa. I applied in August and recd in Oct and got it stamped today. Now, I am in dilemma whether to go or not. German prefers local germans who speaks German fluently.
> 
> Is there someone who is planning to go to Germany (Munich) in December. I am planning to go there. Need some company.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

saritakumar said:


> Hi dw.vaibhav
> 
> Your reply gave me lots of confidence after reading lots of negative comments. My job seeker visa is approved and travelling to Germany in Feb 2016. How much language skills is needed, because someone responded that I need level between B2 and C1. I've A1 level understanding, but i have yet to be certified. which city would be best for searching job there. Berlin, Munich, Frankfurt? I am a female software engineer from mumbai. what is your profile and how was your experience getting a job over there.
> 
> Awaiting your reply.
> Thanks & Regards.
> Sarita



Hi Sarita,

Congratulation for getting Visa. I would suggest you stay in the city where you have your accommodation plan. As per job search all cities has opportunity its just Berlin is having many startup running and Frankfurt/Munich has mostly big companies. But you also need to keep in mind that any city in south like Munich will be more costly then city in North of Germany. There are other big cities too which may provide you opportunities like Dusseldorf, Stuttgart etc its just you keep your option open to relocate. you will find job easily.

About language requirement all the big companies provide English speaking environment specially Berlin. but if role is client facing then off course you need good German Skill. But its not mandatory for getting job as long as you committed to learn it.

I would suggest keep improving your German and rest will be fine. Keep positive mind 

Regards,
Vaibhav


----------



## riya0408

Hi Vaibhav,

Thanks for the response. I got visa yesterday. My travel is in mid march. I am just curious to know whether we need to book a one way or two way flight ticket. Please suggest on insurance to be taken for travel and health. 

If there is any change in the accommodation address that we kept for visa and after arrival in the same city does it be a problem?? Can you please suggest on this.

I am in IT field( Software Developer). I am open to relocate any place based on job. As my travel date is in mid of march, what are the chances of getting jobs and how will be the job openings at that time? 

Appreciate your time and response.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

riya0408 said:


> Hi Vaibhav,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I got visa yesterday. My travel is in mid march. I am just curious to know whether we need to book a one way or two way flight ticket. Please suggest on insurance to be taken for travel and health.
> 
> If there is any change in the accommodation address that we kept for visa and after arrival in the same city does it be a problem?? Can you please suggest on this.
> 
> I am in IT field( Software Developer). I am open to relocate any place based on job. As my travel date is in mid of march, what are the chances of getting jobs and how will be the job openings at that time?
> 
> Appreciate your time and response.


Hi Riya,

First of all congratulation for Visa.
First thing you need only one way ticket with this VISA but I guess you must have already booked it as it require for Visa to stamp.
For Travel and health insurance you can buy from any reliable company but it should be in German Embassy recognized list. You can find this list on German Embassy website. Most of the big companies are in this list. You can take from any one of them (whoever provide better deal).
Job market for IT in Germany is good. But how soon you can get a job will depend upon some other constraints, Like in which technology and industry you work. Some technologies like SAP require language skill with it. So start looking jobs in monster.de and see which jobs meet your profile and start shortlisting those companies, so when you reach here you already have all the information. Prepare your resume in EU format with all the documents.
I will suggest, have positive attitude and start packing.

regards,


----------



## riya0408

Hi Vaibhav,

Thanks for quick response.I havent booked ticket for visa stamp. Now, I will be booking it. Web/ mobile application development using Php stack.

I have provided a hotel address when i applied for visa. But, now i will be giving my frnds address as my accommodation. Does it impact anyway at time of immigration?? Any thoughts??


----------



## riya0408

Hi Vaibhav,

Thanks for quick response. I havent booked ticket for visa stamp. My field of expertise is in web/ mobile application development using php stack technologies. 

I have provided hotel accommodation while applying for visa. But, while Immigration i might b giving my frnds place will it b a problem?? Any thoughts??


----------



## harpreetjohal

Hello Everyone,

Does any one know whether birth certificate from the Deaths and registrar office is required or not for this visa? I have next week appointment for submitting the documents. Would appreciate if some one can reply on this. If it is required , is there any alternate for the same.


----------



## shiv87

You need a birth certificate form for the application process better you get translated it in english as well as my state i got it in hindi first and then got it translated before applying visa in embassy. And as i arrived here in October 2015 i was lucky i finally got a job in 3 month that was last week i got my first offer. My view is you should have atleast B1 level German as i am a engineer i gave all my interviews in german and they all expect you to have good german knowledge but i am industrial engineer i dont have any idea what they expect from IT engineers. And in the meantime you can improve your German till your visa gets processed . 
GOOD LUCK 
And i am happy to answer more question as this page helped me a lot last year when i was in dilema to go to Germany or not...
Regards
Shiv


----------



## harpreetjohal

shiv87 said:


> You need a birth certificate form for the application process better you get translated it in english as well as my state i got it in hindi first and then got it translated before applying visa in embassy. And as i arrived here in October 2015 i was lucky i finally got a job in 3 month that was last week i got my first offer. My view is you should have atleast B1 level German as i am a engineer i gave all my interviews in german and they all expect you to have good german knowledge but i am industrial engineer i dont have any idea what they expect from IT engineers. And in the meantime you can improve your German till your visa gets processed .
> GOOD LUCK
> And i am happy to answer more question as this page helped me a lot last year when i was in dilema to go to Germany or not...
> Regards
> Shiv


Dear Shiv,

Thanks for your reply. First of all, congratulations for your new job and wish you all the best.
I have applied for this birth certificate at my home town, however it will take some time to get the same. I have the appointment on this coming Tuesday. Let's see how it goes without birth certificate.
Would appreciate if you can also share your some interview experience? How long usually it go?

Kind regards,
Harpreet


----------



## shiv87

harpreetjohal said:


> Dear Shiv,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. First of all, congratulations for your new job and wish you all the best.
> I have applied for this birth certificate at my home town, however it will take some time to get the same. I have the appointment on this coming Tuesday. Let's see how it goes without birth certificate.
> Would appreciate if you can also share your some interview experience? How long usually it go?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Harpreet


Well regarding interviews i didn't had much luck for first 2,5 months as my German skills were lagging and I applied more than 100 places to be precise, i am industrial engineer so i needed minimum B1 level German to work in a factory operations and i really do not know if it gives English speaking job in my profile. I learned A1 level before i arrived here but now when i reflect back i think it would be better to learn and improve your German level as much as possible before you arrive here. I continued here an intensive B1 level course and later a B2 level which obviously i didn't complete as i got an offer before.Last week i gave my first Interview that was completely in German, it was really a relaxed environment and 3 people took it , one was the head of machine installation department, head of the electrical installation and a person from personal management. For technical part i excused myself before interview started that my technical German vocabulary is not so good and they were fine with it. It lasted around 1 hour and later a worker showed me the whole plant so that i understand exactly what my work profile will be and that took another 30 minutes , obviously it was not the full plant he showed me as their was not enough time but major installation and machinery ,so eventually all was done in 1.30 hour. Also usually when you apply in German companies the selection procedure takes 1-2 months and my experience in India was different as when you apply for some company they invite you faster for an interview and give you the contract when they are satisfied with your qualification. And again i wont say all interviews are in German as i know just about my field i really don't know how its works in other sectors. Hope this answers your queries.
Good luck with your interview 
Shiv


----------



## arun_kumar56016

Hi all, 
I have received an invite for a final round of interview, which will happen in Frankfurt office. 
My concern is once I get the offer letter, what do I do next? How will I convert my current job Seeker Visa to a Work Permit?
Also how long will it take for the conversion? 
Kindly someone assist me on this & your help will be greatly appreciated!!!

Kind Regards


----------



## Saransh

Hi Vaibhav 

I am a SAP Functional consultant with 5+ years of experience, need to know how I can get my education credentials verified for job seeker visa. Could you please help?

Regards
Saransh


----------



## Piyushsardana

Hey Vaibhav, I am going to be in Berlin next month on Job Seeker Visa. I am from IT background with 4 years of experience. I have B1 level of German language knowledge. But I am going to do B1 intensive again in Germany. Could you please give me some directions on how to go about my job search there. I have some plan already in my head, but it would help me get the job quicker if you share some insights with me.


----------



## Saransh

Piyushsardana said:


> Hey Vaibhav, I am going to be in Berlin next month on Job Seeker Visa. I am from IT background with 4 years of experience. I have B1 level of German language knowledge. But I am going to do B1 intensive again in Germany. Could you please give me some directions on how to go about my job search there. I have some plan already in my head, but it would help me get the job quicker if you share some insights with me.


Hi Piyush

Can I have some help of yours in applying to job seeker visa? If yes, can I have your email please?

Regards
Saransh


----------



## Piyushsardana

riya0408 said:


> Hi Vaibhav,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I got visa yesterday. My travel is in mid march. I am just curious to know whether we need to book a one way or two way flight ticket. Please suggest on insurance to be taken for travel and health.
> 
> If there is any change in the accommodation address that we kept for visa and after arrival in the same city does it be a problem?? Can you please suggest on this.
> 
> I am in IT field( Software Developer). I am open to relocate any place based on job. As my travel date is in mid of march, what are the chances of getting jobs and how will be the job openings at that time?
> 
> Appreciate your time and response.


Hey Riya, when are you traveling to Germany? Can we speak outside this. i am also traveling on 20th march on job seeker visa. I am from IT background too.


----------



## Piyushsardana

Saransh said:


> Hi Piyush
> 
> Can I have some help of yours in applying to job seeker visa? If yes, can I have your email please?
> 
> Regards
> Saransh


Tell me your queries, I can answer them here.


----------



## Saransh

Piyushsardana said:


> Tell me your queries, I can answer them here.


Thanks Piyush,

I need to know did you apply the visa on your own or from some consulting company? 
How many funds do we have to show and is it required to open a blocked account in germany based bank ?
If after paying the visa and document verification fees is there any possibility of visa refusal? 
Basically what is required in motivation letter?

Thanks 
Saransh


----------



## Piyushsardana

Saransh said:


> Thanks Piyush,
> 
> I need to know did you apply the visa on your own or from some consulting company?
> How many funds do we have to show and is it required to open a blocked account in germany based bank ?
> If after paying the visa and document verification fees is there any possibility of visa refusal?
> Basically what is required in motivation letter?
> 
> Thanks
> Saransh


I applied it through Y-Axis, but you can do it by yourself. There are instructions given on consulate website. You need to have minimum 5.5-6 lacs funds and they don't need to be in a blocked account. Your motivation letter and your profile (engineer, doctor etc..) play a big role. Make sure you write your motivation letter by yourself. Be honest about it. Mostly you will get your visa, but it depends upon on your profile.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Piyushsardana said:


> Hey Vaibhav, I am going to be in Berlin next month on Job Seeker Visa. I am from IT background with 4 years of experience. I have B1 level of German language knowledge. But I am going to do B1 intensive again in Germany. Could you please give me some directions on how to go about my job search there. I have some plan already in my head, but it would help me get the job quicker if you share some insights with me.


Hi,

My apology for late reply and congratulation for your VISA.
As berlin is truly expat city in Germany so you won't face any language barrier in day to day life. however As you mentioned you have B1, so that is advantage but that depend on which type of roles you are looking for.

As per my experience if you have majorly technical specific role and don't have interact to clients for specific requirement gathering or planning then B1 is more then enough. but if you are looking for consultant roles then in most of the cases level C1 is required.

For job search I would say update your resume as per European format, keep it short, direct and honest. In Germany your resume is very important and employers believe that whatever is in resume it is 100% accurate. They also expect full application package which include your resume, education document, Experience Document, Visa Copy any professional certificate, Cover letter. So whenever you apply for any job include all these document and address cover letter to the concerned person. Do not use generic format to all applications.

You can start applying from moster.de and there are many big consultants, you can contact them as well. I would suggest you first try to get into English speaking working environment. then gradually build your German.

Usually in my experience for technical profile interview, you don't get grilled very much (As we used to experience in India ). It usually go as a discussion not as a technical question answers where interviewer try to show off their technical skills. It goes more practical like what they require and what kind of experience you have and then máy be they can ask 2-3 technical question. However attitude is important like you have to show that not only you are competent but also fun with work 

Note:- If you have experience in Java and project support then you can forward your resume to me as well. Currently we are looking for some guys in Frankfurt.

best of luck for your job hunting. Let me know if you need more information

regards,


----------



## Piyushsardana

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi,
> 
> My apology for late reply and congratulation for your VISA.
> As berlin is truly expat city in Germany so you won't face any language barrier in day to day life. however As you mentioned you have B1, so that is advantage but that depend on which type of roles you are looking for.
> 
> As per my experience if you have majorly technical specific role and don't have interact to clients for specific requirement gathering or planning then B1 is more then enough. but if you are looking for consultant roles then in most of the cases level C1 is required.
> 
> For job search I would say update your resume as per European format, keep it short, direct and honest. In Germany your resume is very important and employers believe that whatever is in resume it is 100% accurate. They also expect full application package which include your resume, education document, Experience Document, Visa Copy any professional certificate, Cover letter. So whenever you apply for any job include all these document and address cover letter to the concerned person. Do not use generic format to all applications.
> 
> You can start applying from moster.de and there are many big consultants, you can contact them as well. I would suggest you first try to get into English speaking working environment. then gradually build your German.
> 
> Usually in my experience for technical profile interview, you don't get grilled very much (As we used to experience in India ). It usually go as a discussion not as a technical question answers where interviewer try to show off their technical skills. It goes more practical like what they require and what kind of experience you have and then máy be they can ask 2-3 technical question. However attitude is important like you have to show that not only you are competent but also fun with work
> 
> Note:- If you have experience in Java and project support then you can forward your resume to me as well. Currently we are looking for some guys in Frankfurt.
> 
> best of luck for your job hunting. Let me know if you need more information
> 
> regards,



Hey Vaibhav,

Thanks for the detailed reply, I appreciate this. I have my CV already converted to European format. I was in touch with ZAV, they have assigned a placement officer for me, So I think I have options to apply for all the registered job through them. I have profiles on stepstone and other portals. I have enrolled myself in B1.2 with Deutsche Akadamie Berlin. I will be doing that in the first month itself. I am a .Net developer, so can't apply for Java Jobs, do you have anything for the .Net developers?

Thanks for your reply.
Best Regards
Piyush Sardana


----------



## dw.vaibhav

So you are already set for every thing :relaxed: unfortunately we don't have any thing for. NET as of now. You can also join FB groups like Indian in Germany or Indian in Berlin some time you got opening there also


----------



## Piyushsardana

dw.vaibhav said:


> So you are already set for every thing :relaxed: unfortunately we don't have any thing for. NET as of now. You can also join FB groups like Indian in Germany or Indian in Berlin some time you got opening there also


I am there in those groups.. Are you living in berlin? Could you please suggest me some accommodation options? I am struggling with that. I have booked Airbnb for a week and trying a lot in Indians in berlin group, have a lead already, but if you can suggest me something, that would be really nice. Also, can we catch up in Berlin once I am there? May be let's get connected on FB?


----------



## Saransh

Piyushsardana said:


> I applied it through Y-Axis, but you can do it by yourself. There are instructions given on consulate website. You need to have minimum 5.5-6 lacs funds and they don't need to be in a blocked account. Your motivation letter and your profile (engineer, doctor etc..) play a big role. Make sure you write your motivation letter by yourself. Be honest about it. Mostly you will get your visa, but it depends upon on your profile.


Thank you so much for you help Piyush.

Regards
Saransh


----------



## bkravishankar

Piyushsardana said:


> Hey Vaibhav,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed reply, I appreciate this. I have my CV already converted to European format. I was in touch with ZAV, they have assigned a placement officer for me, So I think I have options to apply for all the registered job through them. I have profiles on stepstone and other portals. I have enrolled myself in B1.2 with Deutsche Akadamie Berlin. I will be doing that in the first month itself. I am a .Net developer, so can't apply for Java Jobs, do you have anything for the .Net developers?
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> Best Regards
> Piyush Sardana


Hi Piyush,

Good luck for your Job Hunting, and post the success story ASAP.
I need a info on how ZAV thing worked, like how to apply and all.

Thanks,
Ravi


----------



## Piyushsardana

bkravishankar said:


> Hi Piyush,
> 
> Good luck for your Job Hunting, and post the success story ASAP.
> I need an info on how ZAV thing worked, like how to apply and all.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ravi


You need to send an email to ZAV, explain to them that you are coming to Germany, your plan and you need their help to get a Job. They will assign a placement officer to you. You can get their email ID from their website.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Hi Guys,
I think we have to takehealth insurance before going for germany job seeker visa interview..
Can you please suggest me a cheap and best service provider? 
For travel insurance, i am thinking of tata AIG. Can you please suggest if you know a better one?? 
thanks


----------



## shawshank.kodi

saritakumar said:


> Hi dw.vaibhav
> 
> Your reply gave me lots of confidence after reading lots of negative comments. My job seeker visa is approved and travelling to Germany in Feb 2016. How much language skills is needed, because someone responded that I need level between B2 and C1. I've A1 level understanding, but i have yet to be certified. which city would be best for searching job there. Berlin, Munich, Frankfurt? I am a female software engineer from mumbai. what is your profile and how was your experience getting a job over there.
> 
> Awaiting your reply.
> Thanks & Regards.
> Sarita





ramneet said:


> I have received the German Job Seeker Visa. I applied in August and recd in Oct and got it stamped today. Now, I am in dilemma whether to go or not. German prefers local germans who speaks German fluently.
> 
> Is there someone who is planning to go to Germany (Munich) in December. I am planning to go there. Need some company.


Hi Ramneet,
Congratulations. Hope you have found a job by now..May I know where did you apply for the Visa??


----------



## shawshank.kodi

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Riya,
> 
> First of all congratulation for Visa.
> First thing you need only one way ticket with this VISA but I guess you must have already booked it as it require for Visa to stamp.
> For Travel and health insurance you can buy from any reliable company but it should be in German Embassy recognized list. You can find this list on German Embassy website. Most of the big companies are in this list. You can take from any one of them (whoever provide better deal).
> Job market for IT in Germany is good. But how soon you can get a job will depend upon some other constraints, Like in which technology and industry you work. Some technologies like SAP require language skill with it. So start looking jobs in monster.de and see which jobs meet your profile and start shortlisting those companies, so when you reach here you already have all the information. Prepare your resume in EU format with all the documents.
> I will suggest, have positive attitude and start packing.
> 
> regards,



Hi Riya,
Congratulations. SO you didn't take travel and health insurance prior to your visa interview?? Please let me know the location of your visa application interview.

Thanks


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Please let me know if anybody who has attended the interview at Delhi? 
I have booked the appointment for Mar 10th. Please share me your contact e-mail id if possible.


----------



## Piyushsardana

shawshank.kodi said:


> Hi Guys,
> I think we have to takehealth insurance before going for germany job seeker visa interview..
> Can you please suggest me a cheap and best service provider?
> For travel insurance, i am thinking of tata AIG. Can you please suggest if you know a better one??
> thanks


You don't need health insurance before interview. You need it after you Visa is approved.


----------



## mp71240

Can somebody provide me Motivational letter format(Template) ?


----------



## Piyushsardana

mp71240 said:


> Can somebody provide me Motivational letter format(Template) ?


Send me email.


----------



## mp71240

Piyushsardana said:


> let's talk on hangouts.


ok thanks..lets start now


----------



## kumar1234

Hi Vaibhav & friends 

It's nice to hear that you got job in Germany, in which field you are working for .....?

Currently I working in Indonesia and plan to move Germany via using JSV . I am mechanical engg in maintenance and construction industry will you tell me my experience is demand there ??? 

Appreciate your guidelines 

Regards

Amar


----------



## dw.vaibhav

kumar1234 said:


> Hi Vaibhav & friends
> 
> It's nice to hear that you got job in Germany, in which field you are working for .....?
> 
> Currently I working in Indonesia and plan to move Germany via using JSV . I am mechanical engg in maintenance and construction industry will you tell me my experience is demand there ???
> 
> Appreciate your guidelines
> 
> Regards
> 
> Amar


Hi Amar,

I am in IT and not very much aware of mechanical industry, How ever as you know Germany in auto hub..I am sure there are good requirements are in that area. However I just know one guy from mechanical backgroud who came here in early 2014 with Job Seeker VISA. It took him more then 5 months to get a job because of Language constraint.

So I would suggest you to do some research on German Job Market for your profile and see what are the requirements. YOu can use monster.de, TheLocal.de for reference.

Thanks,


----------



## kumar1234

Thanks buddy


----------



## Saransh

mp71240 said:


> Hi Piyushs,
> I have already sent you an email from my mail id.
> Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.
> 
> Thanks,
> Manish


Hi Manish 

I am also planning for JSV, can we talk on email?

Regards
Saransh


----------



## jeevannie

jschristie said:


> Sure Bhaskar.. that would be great.


Hi Friends,

I am interested to apply Germany JSV, please help me... 
sample motivation letter and how to provide accommodation details...

Thanks,
Jeeva


----------



## dw.vaibhav

jeevannie said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am interested to apply Germany JSV, please help me...
> sample motivation letter and how to provide accommodation details...
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeeva


Hi Jeeva,

There is no set format for motivation letter, and in my experience it should be as personal as possible. German Embassy provided below points which they want you to include in your letter. (I am also including some point by my self to have a flow)

0. Introduction
1. Why are you in your current profession.
2. What makes you suitable for German Job market.
3. Why you want to go Germany.
4. What steps you will take to find right job in Germany.
5. What will you do if you are not able to find job in six month.
6. Closure remark

I think if you try to answer these question one by one. You will automatically have content for your motivation letter. Then you just need to format it and put in a flow. Any thing 1-2 page is fine. You don't need very lengthy one.

(All other guys in this forum please add anypoint which I may have missed into this list ) 

Hope it will help you.

Regards,


----------



## Sonia_manish

*JSW application*

Hi All,

I'm going to apply for the JSW visa. 

Although I am quite aware of the process now,thanks to the thread & valuable input being provided by vaibhav, piyush & others.Still if somebody interested, we can work together for same?

Some questions?
1)Will the german embassy verify our qualification wrt to german equivalency. Is the verification charge of 20000/- is for that purpose.

2) what if our institution/college not listed in Anabin database ?

3) How to get our qualification recognised wrt german education? what's the charges & method?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ElecktraKing

Hi,
Germany consulate do not charge for this qualification equivalence certificate.This is available for free on Anabin database. Just search for your qualification on it.We do not to worry about it.
Consulate charges for document verification. This fee is depend on which city you are applying for visa.
If it is mumbai then it is 45000 .


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Sonia_manish said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm going to apply for the JSW visa.
> 
> Although I am quite aware of the process now,thanks to the thread & valuable input being provided by vaibhav, piyush & others.Still if somebody interested, we can work together for same?
> 
> Some questions?
> 1)Will the german embassy verify our qualification wrt to german equivalency. Is the verification charge of 20000/- is for that purpose.
> 
> 2) what if our institution/college not listed in Anabin database ?
> 
> 3) How to get our qualification recognised wrt german education? what's the charges & method?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Sonia_Manish,
please check the below:
1) German Missions in India - Document verification
at New Delhi, it is Rs.25000/-

2)Proof of academic qualification (from a German university or equivalent to a German academic degree, for recognition of non-german degrees kindly refer to www.anabin.de) In case your degree is only partially equivalent (‘bedingt vergleichbar’) you are requested to get your degree recognized via http://www.kmk.org/zab/zeugnisbewertungen.html 

cheers


----------



## Sonia_manish

Thanks....shawshank.kodi & electaraking for you responses.Actually my profession of teacher is regulated so have to check from kmk & anabin database.

How you people are doin...through an agency or by your own.Have u fixed appointments?


----------



## *Sunshine*

Sonia_manish said:


> Actually my profession of teacher is regulated so have to check from kmk & anabin database.


If you want to teach in Germany you need at least C1 German and to be trained in two different subjects.


----------



## harpreetjohal

Dear Vaibav,

You are doing a great job here for helping others. Today I got positive confirmation mail from embassy and they requested me to provide the tentative date of travel along with submission of passport and insurance. Could you please let me know how much maximum tentative date we can give to embassy? I would like to utilize that maximum time by getting enrolled myself for german a1 and a2 lang courses before actually going there.

Your help would be much appreciate.

Kind regards,
Harpreet


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Harpreet, first of all congrats for getting Visa. 

Regarding tentative travel dates can depend on many factors. I wudhar suggest don't give any date more then 2-3 months.

Reason being if you give date which is later then 2-3 months it might give impression that you are not serious about it. Second getting A1 not A2 in next 5-6 month is tough and even if you get certificate which is possible but you won't be able to communicate in German and here your certificate will not make difference if u cannot communicate.
Third and most important part if u plan to travel in last couple of months of year, your chancesite of getting job will reduce because in that period of years companies limit their hiring process. 

So u have to consider all these factors. By the way let me know your skill set. We are hiring for couple of openings. I will see if we can consider ur resume and present to our clients.

Regards


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Excuse for some typos and bervity


----------



## ElecktraKing

Hi Harpreet, congrats for getting Visa 
and thanks a lot Vaibhav for the information.
@Harpreet : how many day it has taken for you to get Mail from embassy after submission of JSV application?

In my case ,I am also waiting for the mail from the embassy. I want to know about the date that we need to provide to embassy.

Lets say for example if I get mail from embassy on 1st April, then is it OK to give them 15 June as date of travel approx. after two and half months?


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Electra,

I think 2-3 months is okay to give as planned travel dates as when you get mail you have to take an appointment with VFS that may it self take anywhere 7-15 days.


----------



## harpreetjohal

ElecktraKing said:


> Hi Harpreet, congrats for getting Visa
> and thanks a lot Vaibhav for the information.
> @Harpreet : how many day it has taken for you to get Mail from embassy after submission of JSV application?
> 
> In my case ,I am also waiting for the mail from the embassy. I want to know about the date that we need to provide to embassy.
> 
> Lets say for example if I get mail from embassy on 1st April, then is it OK to give them 15 June as date of travel approx. after two and half months?


Dear ElecktraKing,

For me it took around 42 days to get response from embassy. Also as per my understanding you can give travel date after 3 months since most of companies have 3 months’ notice period and which seems to be reasonable in these days. As long as you are able to justify, it should be fine. Also as per Vaibhav , it should not be more longer since it has some negative impact. I am also in dilemma at the moment for the same.


----------



## harpreetjohal

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Harpreet, first of all congrats for getting Visa.
> 
> Regarding tentative travel dates can depend on many factors. I wudhar suggest don't give any date more then 2-3 months.
> 
> Reason being if you give date which is later then 2-3 months it might give impression that you are not serious about it. Second getting A1 not A2 in next 5-6 month is tough and even if you get certificate which is possible but you won't be able to communicate in German and here your certificate will not make difference if u cannot communicate.
> Third and most important part if u plan to travel in last couple of months of year, your chancesite of getting job will reduce because in that period of years companies limit their hiring process.
> 
> So u have to consider all these factors. By the way let me know your skill set. We are hiring for couple of openings. I will see if we can consider ur resume and present to our clients.
> 
> Regards


Many Thanks Vaibhav. Sent you a message.


----------



## ElecktraKing

harpreetjohal said:


> Dear ElecktraKing,
> 
> For me it took around 42 days to get response from embassy. Also as per my understanding you can give travel date after 3 months since most of companies have 3 months’ notice period and which seems to be reasonable in these days. As long as you are able to justify, it should be fine. Also as per Vaibhav , it should not be more longer since it has some negative impact. I am also in dilemma at the moment for the same.



Thanks a lot for information. ......then I have 22 days for EMAIL from embassy. ..☺☺(kidding).......I think vaibhav suggestion is good one n we should plan in that way.....but lets see....


----------



## spodugu

Hi Piyush,

I am planning to apply for Job Seeker visa. I have 8 years of experience in .NET. I don't have any knowledge of German language.

1. May I know how are the job opportunities for .NET?
2. What kind of questions do they ask in interviews. Do they go down to Alogrithms level?
3. Which city is preferable for the IT market?

Thanks,
Sundeep


----------



## shawshank.kodi

harpreetjohal said:


> Dear Shiv,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. First of all, congratulations for your new job and wish you all the best.
> I have applied for this birth certificate at my home town, however it will take some time to get the same. I have the appointment on this coming Tuesday. Let's see how it goes without birth certificate.
> Would appreciate if you can also share your some interview experience? How long usually it go?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Harpreet


Hi Harpreet,
Congratulations for getting the Visa. 
how did you manage without the birth certificate. I have original BCs of mine and my wife, but photocopies of my kids BC. I am yet to receive them by post, but my visa appointment is on 30th Mar. I can reschedule but it will be 13th Apr, don't want to actually. Can I go ahead and attend the interview on 30th March at delhi.

Thanks


----------



## shawshank.kodi

I am yet to receive the original birth certificates of my kids, but I have the photocopies with me now.


----------



## Dhinesh.Periyannan

Hi Vaibhav, 

I am a IT Recruiter with 4 yrs of experience in US staffing & Domestic staffing
I am planning for Job Seeker Visa, currently taking up classes for A2.

1. Can you let me know of the market for Recruiter jobs in Germany with my experience in IT.
2. I am planning to get visa after B1 level, will it be sufficient to take Interviews.
3.Which state or city has recruitment companies/openings, as I am applying for some jobs through Step stone, XING where I got rejected in a few.
4.Can we search job in any city within the 6 months, or de we have to produce any proof of stay for the city we move in between.

Kindly help me out.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Dinesh,

As I do not have much knowledge about recruitment area, so I can give you very limited advice.

Though there are many job agency and consulting companies so I suppose demand of your profile would be enough but I think this an area where language would be constraint. No one wud like a recruiter who can target only English speaking clients and to get enough fluency level in German will require much time.

Though you have to provide details of Accommodation while applying VISA but that doesn't stop you to search jobs in other locations.

Regards


----------



## Dhinesh.Periyannan

Thanks Vaibhav, 

Is there any chance for a person in Germany to sponsor Job Seeker Visa, relatives/friends. 
Should I proceed in that way too?


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Yes, your friend or relative can provide you an invite. That may increase your chance for getting as Visa and that alo reduce the amount which you need to show in account.

Mainly that invite say that cost of your accommodation and food is sponsored by the person who is inviting you.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

shawshank.kodi said:


> Hi Harpreet,
> Congratulations for getting the Visa.
> how did you manage without the birth certificate. I have original BCs of mine and my wife, but photocopies of my kids BC. I am yet to receive them by post, but my visa appointment is on 30th Mar. I can reschedule but it will be 13th Apr, don't want to actually. Can I go ahead and attend the interview on 30th March at delhi.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Guys,
Thanks Vaibhav, Manish, Ankur and others who have helped me in filing my visa application.
I went ahead and attended the interview on 29th Mar and the good news is that my application accepted..

Here at Delhi embassy, 2 sets of photocopies of all the documents mentioned in the checklist are required.. The interview went on just like a docs submission, not an interview as such..only one question was asked - why are you leaving your current job for job searching in Germany ..

Also they will inform if I need to submit blocked account, I gave them the icici bank statement.. They have clearly mentioned verification will be done for my marriage, birth certificates and tenth marks list.. they have put a sticker on the back of the originals, not to be removed before verification.. 

I may require to submit my kids Birth Certificates's next week, they will confirm later.. The documents submission went on for half an hour. 

Till now I haven't got any e-mail from Embassy. Guys, what could happen with my application? At delhi, they have mentioned six weeks for processing? When can I realistically expect my visa stamping to happen? I think I shouldn't be going for travel and health insurance until I receive some confirmation from embassy. 

Cheers


----------



## shawshank.kodi

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Every One,
> 
> I applied Jobseeker Visa in Aug,15 and received it on Oct,15. Right now I am in Germany and recently got a job as well. My experience was, yes If you have German language skills that's an added advantage but it is not a concentration here for technical jobs as there are many global companies which provide English speaking environment.
> 
> I would suggest every one who is seeking this visa to take it positively and come prepared. There is cultural difference in every thing even the way employer asses candidates. So if you are well prepared then getting job is just a matter of time.
> 
> If any of you need any information regarding process etc. you can contact me.


Hi Vaibhav,
As you also applied from Delhi, how many days it took for you from applying tol visa stamping? thanks


----------



## Dhinesh.Periyannan

shawshank.kodi said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thanks Vaibhav, Manish, Ankur and others who have helped me in filing my visa application.
> I went ahead and attended the interview on 29th Mar and the good news is that my application accepted..
> 
> Here at Delhi embassy, 2 sets of photocopies of all the documents mentioned in the checklist are required.. The interview went on just like a docs submission, not an interview as such..only one question was asked - why are you leaving your current job for job searching in Germany ..
> 
> Also they will inform if I need to submit blocked account, I gave them the icici bank statement.. They have clearly mentioned verification will be done for my marriage, birth certificates and tenth marks list.. they have put a sticker on the back of the originals, not to be removed before verification..
> 
> I may require to submit my kids Birth Certificates's next week, they will confirm later.. The documents submission went on for half an hour.
> 
> Till now I haven't got any e-mail from Embassy. Guys, what could happen with my application? At delhi, they have mentioned six weeks for processing? When can I realistically expect my visa stamping to happen? I think I shouldn't be going for travel and health insurance until I receive some confirmation from embassy.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats Shawshank.

As you have mentioned you have shown your bank statement, is that your income proof or any funds deposited purposely for the visa apart from the blocked account.


----------



## eesha

Hi I am also planning for Germany JSV requesting you to kindly let me know how to get it done qualification verification.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Dhinesh.Periyannan said:


> Congrats Shawshank.
> 
> As you have mentioned you have shown your bank statement, is that your income proof or any funds deposited purposely for the visa apart from the blocked account.


Hi Dhinesh,
it is my income proof, embassy is interested in how the money is flowing in and out of your account for a certain period, my bank statement is for 6 months. 

haven't received any e-mail from embassy about blocked account. But surprisingly the verification guy called me from mumbai and will visit my place at delhi this saturday, OMG, verification within a week of visa interview, not 8-12 weeks as they mentioned on website..

the verification guy requires the following: 

1) prefarably your present company HR/colleagues business card
2) payslips of all companies you have worked and also exp related letters,
3) the SDM/Collector's order to the municipality which issued your birth certificate

will update how it goes.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

eesha said:


> Hi I am also planning for Germany JSV requesting you to kindly let me know how to get it done qualification verification.


pls refer checklist for jobseeker visa
at German Missions in India - German National visas

Proof of academic qualification (from a German university or equivalent to a German academic degree, for recognition of non-german degrees kindly refer to www.anabin.de)
In case your degree is only partially equivalent (‘bedingt vergleichbar’) you are requested to get your degree recognized via http://www.kmk.org/zab/zeugnisbewertungen.html


----------



## Sonia_manish

*bank account details*

Hi All,

Please clarify:

1) Is blocked bank account mandatory?
2) Also do we have to open bank account in any german bank like deutsche bank? or our present salary account with sufficient funds will serve the purpose?


Regards.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi,

I don't think that blocked account is mandatory and fund in your salary account should be fine. However in some cases embassy can ask for fund in blocked account. It has happen with some of applicants. But that happen only in rare cases.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't think that blocked account is mandatory and fund in your salary account should be fine. However in some cases embassy can ask for fund in blocked account. It has happen with some of applicants. But that happen only in rare cases.


you are correct. Embassy guys still haven't contacted me regarding blocked account. My verification is on 9th March.


----------



## Dhinesh.Periyannan

shawshank.kodi said:


> Hi Dhinesh,
> it is my income proof, embassy is interested in how the money is flowing in and out of your account for a certain period, my bank statement is for 6 months.
> 
> haven't received any e-mail from embassy about blocked account. But surprisingly the verification guy called me from mumbai and will visit my place at delhi this saturday, OMG, verification within a week of visa interview, not 8-12 weeks as they mentioned on website..
> 
> the verification guy requires the following:
> 
> 1) prefarably your present company HR/colleagues business card
> 2) payslips of all companies you have worked and also exp related letters,
> 3) the SDM/Collector's order to the municipality which issued your birth certificate
> 
> will update how it goes.



Thanks Shawshank, 

Keep us posted on the updates from the Embassy for your verification process. PM to my id so we can be in touch for any further queries I have.


----------



## Dhinesh.Periyannan

dw.vaibhav said:


> Yes, your friend or relative can provide you an invite. That may increase your chance for getting as Visa and that alo reduce the amount which you need to show in account.
> 
> Mainly that invite say that cost of your accommodation and food is sponsored by the person who is inviting you.



Vaibhav, 

As you are in Frankfurt(mentioned in forum), can you share some of the English speaking companies names from your search experience or from friends.(in personal chat or email.)

Can I know in which domain you work, So I can get an idea about it.


----------



## Nav3cob

*Dies the person applying must be jobless*



dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Every One,
> 
> I applied Jobseeker Visa in Aug,15 and received it on Oct,15. Right now I am in Germany and recently got a job as well. My experience was, yes If you have German language skills that's an added advantage but it is not a concentration here for technical jobs as there are many global companies which provide English speaking environment.
> 
> I would suggest every one who is seeking this visa to take it positively and come prepared. There is cultural difference in every thing even the way employer asses candidates. So if you are well prepared then getting job is just a matter of time.
> 
> If any of you need any information regarding process etc. you can contact me.


Dear Vaibhav,
I am applying for a Job seekers Visa this month, I wanted to know if I need to be jobless while applying for a Jobseekers Visa? if not then what documents they will ask from my present employer? I am little worried because my present employer will not provide me any letter in support of my Job seekers Visa.
Kindly reply.
Thank you


----------



## temp.sha

Nav3cob said:


> Originally Posted by dw.vaibhav View Post
> Hi Every One,
> 
> I applied Jobseeker Visa in Aug,15 and received it on Oct,15. Right now I am in Germany and recently got a job as well. My experience was, yes If you have German language skills that's an added advantage but it is not a concentration here for technical jobs as there are many global companies which provide English speaking environment.
> 
> I would suggest every one who is seeking this visa to take it positively and come prepared. There is cultural difference in every thing even the way employer asses candidates. So if you are well prepared then getting job is just a matter of time.
> 
> If any of you need any information regarding process etc. you can contact me.




Hi Vaibhav,

>>>>There is cultural difference in every thing even the way employer asses candidates.

How employer assessment is different from India in Germany? Can you plz elaborate ?

>>>> So if you are well prepared then getting job is just a matter of time.

What type of preparation is required to get job easily ? I have C and Python 8 yrs
exp in networking and telecom so what is the prospect in Germany ?



thanks
ravi.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Ravi,

When I said cultural differences that mean difference in the thought process. Here employer will not grill you in interview to find out if you fits in his requirments. That's why they take CV very seriously. So your CV should has very important role. Employer will not call you for interview until he is 70%-80% sure that you fit in required position. Employers beleaves that whatever you have mentioned in your CV is 100% accurate.

In interview they usually discuss about your past experience and then they match your experience with their requirements. Here you might expect few technical questions.

And most importantly they will also judge you for your personality. I technically you suit for profile is one thing but will you fit in a team as a person or not. That's why most of recruiterst here suggest to be as real as possible in interviews and also suggest your passion n emotions in interviews.

Different people can have different experience but this is my experience here.

For job search I think that you have to look for your self according to your skill n experience .

However if you require any information regarding VISA process. I will be happy to help.

Regard,


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi,

You don't need to be jobless to apply this VISA. From the current employer you will need a certificate stating that you are working in this company from so on so date.

I don't think that's an issue you can take this type letter by stating any other reason like you are applying for some Loan etc.
I mean you have to be creative :laughing:
I guess most of MNCs provide this kind of vertical very easily.

Regards


----------



## shawshank.kodi

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi,
> 
> You don't need to be jobless to apply this VISA. From the current employer you will need a certificate stating that you are working in this company from so on so date.
> 
> I don't think that's an issue you can take this type letter by stating any other reason like you are applying for some Loan etc.
> I mean you have to be creative :laughing:
> I guess most of MNCs provide this kind of vertical very easily.
> 
> Regards


Hi,
I wasnt' asked any letter from the current employer during visa interview and verification. Even they haven't mentioned it in checklist. This is applicable to delhi location as I have attended the interview recently, i know Vaibhav also applied from delhi..
Cheers
Venkat


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Dhinesh.Periyannan said:


> Thanks Shawshank,
> 
> Keep us posted on the updates from the Embassy for your verification process. PM to my id so we can be in touch for any further queries I have.


Hi,
Embassy guys pasted a sticker on the back side of my marriage, birth and 10th class certificate and informed the verificaion will be done for these certificates.

I have submitted the following docs during verification

1) present company HR OR colleague's visiting card and your HR details(a snapshot of outlook contact details)
2) payslips of all companies you have worked and also exp related letters, (latest one from your present company, only one payslip from your previous companies)
3) the SDM/Collector's order to the municipality which issued your birth certificate
4) School leaving certificate for 10th class, it is the study and conduct certificate from your school and verification guy is happy with that.
5) marriage invitation card and pics, marriage certificate. remember the function hall and date, ofcourse. 
5) also photocopies of your work experience and education related certificates. You are answerable for any gaps you have in your professional career. 
6) hotel accomodation booking, passport copies of yours and your family, aadhar cards, cover letter

It is better to take a photocopy of all the documents you submitted during interview.

Do remember the dates of your education and work, he will ask twice or thrice. Not to mention, remember your family DOB details. 
I had to write a letter outlining the education and work experience and sign on the letter.

last but not least, if you are not staying with your family, ask your and your spouse's family to have access to a smart phone , so that they can send you the family pic when the verification is going on. .No old pic please.. Also do remember your neighbors /owner names, yes only names..

Also don't keep unnecessary documents in your file, the verification jumped on to my file and started for the documents which he may find it to be useful. 

The verification went on for nearly 2 hours. 

There is no confirmation on when I will get the call from embassy, but the verification guy gave some positive feedback as I got a call for verification in just a week. Will update the happenings.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Nav3cob

Dear Vaibhav and Venkat,
Thank you for your help. Could you please also let me know:
1. I don't have my birth certificate, how can I proceed?
2. After the application is submitted at the Embassy, when would they confirm us about whether we could get a Visa or not? It is important because I have a notice period of 3 months with my present employer and I will have to resign immediately.
Thanks


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Nav3cob said:


> Dear Vaibhav and Venkat,
> Thank you for your help. Could you please also let me know:
> 1. I don't have my birth certificate, how can I proceed?
> 2. After the application is submitted at the Embassy, when would they confirm us about whether we could get a Visa or not? It is important because I have a notice period of 3 months with my present employer and I will have to resign immediately.
> Thanks


Hi,
1. You can apply for BC at your municipality/corporation only.
After you apply, they will call you for verification, which varies from weeks to months, you can never guess. Once the verification is done it may take 2-3 weeks to receive a call from embassy. Ideally once your visa is stamped, then you can resign. You have to enter germany within 3 months of visa stamping date.

cheers


----------



## germanattempt

Hi all experts,

This is a very good thread...specially all comments given by guys like vaibhav.
I have a further question.
Suppose we go through jobseekers visa and land in germany and get a job in germany.
What kind of permit/visa will we get.

Actually I am thinking about marriage and was wondering if i am in a job over there.
Then can i come back to India,get married and take my wife immediately with me to Germany(would want to know the processing time for that visa).

Actually just got confused because the spouse visa processing depend's on the husband's visa(heard Blue card visa has all needed rights)

The Y axis sites states
{
Germany Job Seeker's Visa entitles you to stay and search for a job in the country for six months.

After getting job, one can apply for Blue Card, from within the country.

On an employment resident permit, you have to complete 5 years to apply for permanent residency.}

So can some one please point out the details or any detailed link or document.
Am getting confused in the different jargons of visa.


----------



## germanattempt

Read in one of the sites 

If the spouse living in Germany has a temporary or permanent residence permit (Aufenthaltserlaubnis), a spouse can only claim the right of Familiennachzug (family reunion) if the marriage took place before the person gained the residency and this was stated at the time of application

Does this mean one cannot come to Germany then return back to his home country for marriage???(how can he bring his spouse in such a case)

Thanks in advance-apologies since this is not directly related to jobseekers visa


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi,

Though I am not expert in Visa, All my comments are based on my experience or the knowledge I gathered while getting my VISA. So some time I may be wrong.
So now come to ur question,

After you get the job in Germany you will get a workpermit which will have validity up max to 5 yrs or duration of your contract, whichever is less. This workpermit is not necessarily a Blue Card. Blue Card has its own criterias like minimum annual salary and job industry etc. If you full fill those criteria then only you will get blue card.

If you get Blue Card then you can apply for German PR in 21 months but condition is that you should have at least B1 level of German Language skills. If you can't get the required german language skills then you have to wait for 36 months. For non blue card holders this time is even more.

Now comes the tricky part spouses :smiley: (pun intended) if you are married while applying the VISA and you have mentioned the same in youregards application and provided your spouse's document as well then he/she can apply for visa very easily.

But If you are getting married after that, then your spouse has to get with little more pain, is like proving your marriage in very regress enquiry as well he or she need to get minimum language skills ando this type of Visa takes time. It's not impossible bit n the amount of effort and pain increases.

Hope this will help you.


----------



## germanattempt

Thanks a lot Vaibhav....
{
But If you are getting married after that, then your spouse has to get with little more pain, is like proving your marriage in very regress enquiry as well he or she need to get minimum language skills ando this type of Visa takes time. It's not impossible bit n the amount of effort and pain increases.
}
Can you please let know where can i get more details about this?(tried searching but most of these people are married before  )
Also any idea how much average time does it take in this case versus how much average time the visa processing takes in the married before case??

Thanks a lot again


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi,

I don't have experience with any of those cases. If i remember correctly back in 2010 it used to take 5-6 months but at that time language criteria for spouse was not there.

Maybe some married people here can help you. Anyways if you are so sure get marries first and then apply for visa :wink:


----------



## germanattempt

Thanks a lot vaibhav...will try searching further


----------



## shawshank.kodi

shawshank.kodi said:


> Hi,
> Embassy guys pasted a sticker on the back side of my marriage, birth and 10th class certificate and informed the verificaion will be done for these certificates.
> 
> I have submitted the following docs during verification
> 
> 1) present company HR OR colleague's visiting card and your HR details(a snapshot of outlook contact details)
> 2) payslips of all companies you have worked and also exp related letters, (latest one from your present company, only one payslip from your previous companies)
> 3) the SDM/Collector's order to the municipality which issued your birth certificate
> 4) School leaving certificate for 10th class, it is the study and conduct certificate from your school and verification guy is happy with that.
> 5) marriage invitation card and pics, marriage certificate. remember the function hall and date, ofcourse.
> 5) also photocopies of your work experience and education related certificates. You are answerable for any gaps you have in your professional career.
> 6) hotel accomodation booking, passport copies of yours and your family, aadhar cards, cover letter
> 
> It is better to take a photocopy of all the documents you submitted during interview.
> 
> Do remember the dates of your education and work, he will ask twice or thrice. Not to mention, remember your family DOB details.
> I had to write a letter outlining the education and work experience and sign on the letter.
> 
> last but not least, if you are not staying with your family, ask your and your spouse's family to have access to a smart phone , so that they can send you the family pic when the verification is going on. .No old pic please.. Also do remember your neighbors /owner names, yes only names..
> 
> Also don't keep unnecessary documents in your file, the verificationguy jumped on to my file and started for the documents which he may find it to be useful.
> 
> The verification went on for nearly 2 hours.
> 
> There is no confirmation on when I will get the call from embassy, but the verification guy gave some positive feedback as I got a call for verification in just a week. Will update the happenings.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers


In continuation to the above..

The verifcation guy called up to know my father-in-law's address and i gave him the same.

I am in touch with Embassy via e-mail and they promptly responded within a day.

Yesterday they replied saying the received my verification report and process further.

The day has come finally today, the embassy informed as below

----------------
Your application/s for a visa has now been decided upon.

You are therefore asked to submit your passport/s together with a copy
of this letter/email at any Germany VFS Global Visa Application Centers
as listed below:-

*Please mention the exact date on which you intend to travel to Germany
on the copy of this letter* &

*You are required to present a valid overseas medical insurance at the
time of submission of your passport. This insurance must have a validity
of at 6 months from date of entry into Germany(Schengen Area)*

At the time of submission of your passport/s you have to pay the
processing fee of INR 935.- The receipt issued by VFS for the paid
processing fee has to be presented at the time of collection of the passport.

You may also personally (no courier service available) submit your
passport directly at the German Embassy Monday - Thursday between
12:00-12:30 hrs. You can collect your passport earliest after three
working days Monday-Thursday between 14:00 - 14:30 hrs

Kindly collect your visa as soon as possible preferably within 30 days
of receipt of this email.
---------------------------------------------

I opted for Bajaj Allianz for travel and health insurance, you can choose from the list published by the embassy on their website.

To summarise my experience,

Applied at Delhi embassy on 30th Mar 2016, 
Verification done on 10th Apr, 
Finally the visa approval received on 6th May. 

Hope this helps!!

cheers


----------



## Sonia_manish

This was of immense help.great... Have you booked your stay there.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Sonia_manish said:


> This was of immense help.great... Have you booked your stay there.


thanks you. I have booked the stay for applying purposes. May be I have to re-think on the city to travel and accordingly will have to book the accommodation again. I hope that is okay.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi,
> 
> Though I am not expert in Visa, All my comments are based on my experience or the knowledge I gathered while getting my VISA. So some time I may be wrong.
> So now come to ur question,
> 
> After you get the job in Germany you will get a workpermit which will have validity up max to 5 yrs or duration of your contract, whichever is less. This workpermit is not necessarily a Blue Card. Blue Card has its own criterias like minimum annual salary and job industry etc. If you full fill those criteria then only you will get blue card.
> 
> If you get Blue Card then you can apply for German PR in 21 months but condition is that you should have at least B1 level of German Language skills. If you can't get the required german language skills then you have to wait for 36 months. For non blue card holders this time is even more.
> 
> Now comes the tricky part spouses :smiley: (pun intended) if you are married while applying the VISA and you have mentioned the same in youregards application and provided your spouse's document as well then he/she can apply for visa very easily.
> 
> But If you are getting married after that, then your spouse has to get with little more pain, is like proving your marriage in very regress enquiry as well he or she need to get minimum language skills ando this type of Visa takes time. It's not impossible bit n the amount of effort and pain increases.
> 
> Hope this will help you.


thanks Vaibhav,
if we have finished the contract period and are not having a job in hand for certain period, do we have to leave germany immediately or some grace period is there? 
do the companies normally mention the contract period once we get a job offer? suppose if it is a permanent position with the company, then I guess the 5 yrs validity period applies for work permit. Please clarify.

I have resigned today & submitted the passport for visa stamping and planning to travel on july 8th 2014. Please let me know further action items whilst I am in India.

Also can I change my place of stay now? I have mentioned Berlin in the application and booked the accomodation accordingly. Also I haven't booked my tickets yet. I think the earlier I decide the better. 

cheers


----------



## germanattempt

Hi All,
Sorry if i missed details about this if already asked.
But what about education assessment for germany job seeekers visa?
Is it required like the one we do for canada-WES ECA.

can someone pls guide the details about this.Also even if it is not required for the visa itself--wouldnt this be required for verification when we recieve a offer letter in germany.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi GermanAttempt,

If you go thru the Job Seeker Visa checklist, they have mentioned a link there (is don't remember on top of my head). If your university is recognized there then you don't have to get education verification done. But if it's not then you have to get your education verified.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Sawshank,

My apologies for late reply, 

Regarding your queries, if you don't get a Job in 6 month then you have to come back . There is no grace period as this 6 month is only for job search.

If you get a permanent position or as here people call unlimited contract you will get visa for 5 yrs or till the validity of your passport. Which ever is less. But that's not a issue once you get new passport your visa is extended till max 5 yrs.

Offcourse you can change your address but whenever you change address you have to register yourself in local registration office within 2 weeks of address change.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Sawshank,
> 
> My apologies for late reply,
> 
> Regarding your queries, if you don't get a Job in 6 month then you have to come back . There is no grace period as this 6 month is only for job search.
> 
> If you get a permanent position or as here people call unlimited contract you will get visa for 5 yrs or till the validity of your passport. Which ever is less. But that's not a issue once you get new passport your visa is extended till max 5 yrs.
> 
> Offcourse you can change your address but whenever you change address you have to register yourself in local registration office within 2 weeks of address change.


Thanks Vaibhav,
What if I get a contract job for xx months? then what will be the validity of the visa period? 

I have booked my flight tickets to munich and travelling on 10th july. Can you please help me out with accommodation? thanks


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi,

Visa validity will be same as your Job contract period. 

In Munich you can search for some single room hostels. There are many and you can get that in good rate.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Thanks Vaibhav,
that will be a tricky state. Hope I will get a permanent position.


----------



## germanattempt

Hi Vaibhav,

Thanks for your help.Can you please explain a bit more in detail.Actually i am not sure from the anabin site as it is in German plus google translate is not working properly for that site.

1) I am a IT engineer (Bachelor of Engineering) from University of Mumbai.Is this recognized from both a)job seekers visa perspective and b)also during joining formalities when we land a job in Germany.

2)Also how do we prove our Indian job experience to the German comapnies.
Are the a)offer letter,b)resignation/experience letters on quiting enough?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## germanattempt

Hi Vaibhav,

Apologies for a 3rd question .Pls help.
3)If my 1st question of degree being recognised is correct,then pls help with this question.
Bachelor of Engineering from University of Mumbai(4 years degree)-how much is the corresponding German equivalent degree worth considered(i mean how many years)
I am at all not sure but something is pointing towards A3 that means 3 years.
In that case will this create a problem of actually getting a job in germany through the job seekers visa(because German engineers must be having 4 years academic experience in German terms).Pls help.
Thanks a lot for the patient replies.

@Others - if aware pls help add/reply


----------



## nautysagar

*Proof of Accomadation*

Hi,
Can anyone suggest what we need to show for proof of accommodation in Germany? 
Prior booking of hotel/dom will cost us. is there any way we can minimize this cost.

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## Sonia_manish

*Best Luck *



shawshank.kodi said:


> Thanks Vaibhav,
> What if I get a contract job for xx months? then what will be the validity of the visa period?
> 
> I have booked my flight tickets to munich and travelling on 10th july. Can you please help me out with accommodation? thanks


Hi Shawshank,

Hope you have flown out by now.Keep us posted for any important event or news which will be handy. Please also brief us accommodation you got there.Is stays are inclusive of Internet & other utilities?

Regards,
Sonia_manish


----------



## Sonia_manish

*hi*



nautysagar said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone suggest what we need to show for proof of accommodation in Germany?
> Prior booking of hotel/dom will cost us. is there any way we can minimize this cost.
> 
> Thanks
> Vivek


I think any friends address if u have. or dormitory or hotel accommodation will serve the purpose.


----------



## nautysagar

*Hi*

Thanks Sonia for response...I have contacted one of friend but it seems it require some obligation letter which issue by some town hall there (called as rathaus) still finding ways for this approach. for hotel or dormitory kind of accommodation we need to pay which will be costlier...

Do u have any better suggestion and can you please help me in motivation letter format if possible. I am preparing my docs and planning to submit by end of August. 


Thanks
Vivek


----------



## Sonia_manish

nautysagar said:


> Thanks Sonia for response...I have contacted one of friend but it seems it require some obligation letter which issue by some town hall there (called as rathaus) still finding ways for this approach. for hotel or dormitory kind of accommodation we need to pay which will be costlier...
> 
> Do u have any better suggestion and can you please help me in motivation letter format if possible. I am preparing my docs and planning to submit by end of August.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Vivek


Hi vivek,

not much....but I too think its difficult to get.As there is less chance that your friend will agree to be part of formal obligation which makes him responsible towards costs arising out for your period of stay there. Morever the friend needs to apply in person at the office with his passport & income proof details on working day.

We have to ask people who have gone there what would be the best way.

@dw_vaibjav : can you guide us in this issue.

Sonia_manish


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Sonia and Vivek,

If you are not able to get formal obligation letter from your friends and relatives then you can book some hostel to show as proof of stay. You don't need to book for whole duration. It will work if you book for first 15-20 days.

Anyways you will need a place to stay once you are here :grinning:


----------



## nautysagar

Hi,
Thanks Vaibhav 
can any one help me in preparing my motivation letter.. if any one has any format please do share.
if there are any whats up group or chat room please do let me know....

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Hi Vaibhav,
Now I am in germany. My friend got the job in Munich, what is the process to get a workpermit now? 
Should we just furnish the Checklist for a German national visa for employment? we are just confused a bit. 

It appears to me that the work permit or residence permit or employement visa are all one and the same. Officially it is called employement visa??

or is there any difference process to convert the jobseeker visa to work permit??


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Process is pretty simple, you must have received one format when you have registered your self in Germany. So fill that forms and take appointment with foreign office and visit with your job contract and other require documents.

Rest they will handle. Most probably you will get a blue card.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

he don't have any local registration and staying at friend's place. Is it necessary that he should rent a home in his name legally, before furnishing the application for work permit? 

Please reply asap


----------



## dw.vaibhav

It's not necessary to rent a apartment but it is require by law that you register your self in Germany wherever you live.

If he hasn't done it till now then it might create a problem. By German law with in 2 weeks of moving to new address you have to get your local registration done.

And in your case, when you landed in Germany you should have get your self register.


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Hi Vaibhav,
Thanks you for quick reply. Though I don't have any job offer, but entered in Germany 3 days before, so will get registered now. Yes. we both will go and register asap.
cheers
venkat


----------



## dw.vaibhav

It's not related to job status. It's a way to track where you live and it's mandatory for both German and Non German national. May be they will ask you reason why you have failed to register your self.

For 3 weeks there shouldnt be much issue. They might ask for some penalty. Once you get your self register foreign office automatically will send you a form. If you would have registered earlier you might already received that form.

Once you have your job you need to fill that forms and go to foreign office


----------



## shawshank.kodi

dw.vaibhav said:


> It's not necessary to rent a apartment but it is require by law that you register your self in Germany wherever you live.
> 
> If he hasn't done it till now then it might create a problem. By German law with in 2 weeks of moving to new address you have to get your local registration done.
> 
> And in your case, when you landed in Germany you should have get your self register.


Hi Vaibhav,
I am staying at a student's hostel temporarily in Munich and my friend staying with his friend temporarily in Dusseldorf.

As you said we don't have to rent an apartment to do a city registration, does that we can do it with the given situation.

will the forms be sent to the address by post, for me, it seems the forms won't be delivered as it is a student hostel, what should i do?


----------



## dw.vaibhav

In your case you have to provide a proof of your stay in hostel. And in your friends case he need to provide his friend's rental contract. Preferably his friend also needs to visit local office.

Former can deliver to you just like a post. Anyways that's not a problem. You can download that from Internet as well. But registration is more important.

Because from government perspective you have entered in country but they don't know where are you. So they need this information and you also need that to provide address proof for bank account for job etc


----------



## shawshank.kodi

dw.vaibhav said:


> In your case you have to provide a proof of your stay in hostel. And in your friends case he need to provide his friend's rental contract. Preferably his friend also needs to visit local office.
> 
> Former can deliver to you just like a post. Anyways that's not a problem. You can download that from Internet as well. But registration is more important.
> 
> Because from government perspective you have entered in country but they don't know where are you. So they need this information and you also need that to provide address proof for bank account for job etc


Thanks a lot Vaibhav


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Hello Vaibhav,
Today we went to KVR registration office at Munich along with a friend who can sign to get the registration done.
But they have clearly said you need to rent a house in your name within 2 weeks after landing in Munich. Now we are going to search a house.
cheers


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Deadline:
You must report your new residence within two weeks. Otherwise, you are acting improperly and need to be fined. Exceptions to the reporting obligation: As long as you are reported currently in Germany and reflect another apartment for more than six-month stay, you do not need to sign up for this apartment. When you otherwise live abroad and are not registered in the country, there is the obligation to notify (within the two-week period) after the expiry of three months. If you are reported currently in Germany and in a hospital, in a nursing home or in any other means of care for dependent or disabled people is to be included, you do not have to sign. *If you are not registered in Germany and the stay exceeds the duration of three months, you have to sign within two weeks.*


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi, Seems like you have translate this policy from German to English using Google translate.

That's why in some sentences it's not making sense. But I guess you have already got a idea.


----------



## Sonia_manish

*hI*

Hi ALL,

It seems from above conversation that its better to get hostel accommodation for few days only & then search and move to any rented appartment for german registration purposes.
Hostel accomodation would prove to be a cheaper option untill you get the visa from India. once on reaching germany you can look for better staying option yourself.

Is that fine?

Regards,
sonia_manish


----------



## harpreetjohal

Dear Vaibhav,

Hope you are doing fine and many thanks for doing wonderful job here. I am in Munich on Job Seeker Visa since last one month. 

I have small doubt and would be grateful if you can help me.

Suppose If someone get the work contract for unlimited period, applied the same to get residence permit for employment. Does he or she has to stay in that company for any limited period or can join other as well if he or she gets some good offer from other employer.


Thanks,
Harpreet


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Harpreet,

If you get blue card based on unlimited contract, then you can change the job but for first 18 months whenever you change job you have to inform foreign office and submit your new contract. 

After 18 month you can change the job without informing.


----------



## harpreetjohal

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Harpreet,
> 
> If you get blue card based on unlimited contract, then you can change the job but for first 18 months whenever you change job you have to inform foreign office and submit your new contract.
> 
> After 18 month you can change the job without informing.



Thank you very much Vaibhav for your reply.


----------



## niceguy1

*Hi Arun*



arun.rathi83 said:


> Dear All
> 
> I already was applied job seeker visa on 27-July-15 but it was rejected .
> Because officer of emmbasy say that I have no sufficient fund but I have already submit bank statement which I have mention 4lack in my account. the problem is that i have to be shone Block account so that negative point is display. so who apply visa please show block account.
> 
> Now i resubmit my application in January -16
> 
> Regard
> Arun Rathi


Can you please let me know how to open block account?

Thanks for your help


----------



## *Sunshine*

dw.vaibhav said:


> If you get blue card based on unlimited contract, then you can change the job but for first 18 months whenever you change job you have to inform foreign office and submit your new contract.
> 
> After 18 month you can change the job without informing.


No, actually you need permission if you want to change within the first 2 YEARS! If the position is less than the regular Blue Card salary (currently 49,600€/year), the ZAV will also be in involved.

After 18 months it is theoretically possible to move to another country if the Blue Card holder has a job offer in another country that meets the Blue Card salary.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi everyone,

I am currently looking for candidates for 'IT Operation Manager' profile. If anyone interested please contact me.


----------



## sonal333

Hi Vaibhav,

could you help with below points:

1) Showing funds in Indian bank account is enough right ? There is no need to show any German bank account i hope. Also whats the deal with blocked account ?

2) I will be staying at my friends place for the duration. Embassy specifies to get an obligation letter for proof of accommodation which is like sponsorship which is not required in my case. So will a regular invitation letter ( similar to the one for tourist visa ) be enough ?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pmc372

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am currently looking for candidates for 'IT Operation Manager' profile. If anyone interested please contact me.


Hi, I'm already working with SAP with 12 years of experience in operations.
I'm interested in your position.
Please contact me on 9880277899

Thanks and regards,
Pradeep


----------



## dw.vaibhav

sonal333 said:


> Hi Vaibhav,
> 
> could you help with below points:
> 
> 1) Showing funds in Indian bank account is enough right ? There is no need to show any German bank account i hope. Also whats the deal with blocked account ?
> 
> 2) I will be staying at my friends place for the duration. Embassy specifies to get an obligation letter for proof of accommodation which is like sponsorship which is not required in my case. So will a regular invitation letter ( similar to the one for tourist visa ) be enough ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Sonal,

You can show funds in any indian bank account. Blocked bank account is required in some cases...and embassy specifically asked for blocked account. but in most of cases enough money in saving account works. I suppose blocked account would be something like FD.

If you are planning to stay with your friend, then its better you get an invite from him. It is a official document called “Verpflichtungserklärung” ( a formal 
obligation letter), which your friend needs to get from foreighn office in his/her city.

I would suggest if you can get 'Verpflichtungserklärung' as well as enough funds in your saving account it will increase your chance to get VISA easily.

Thanks,


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Pmc372 said:


> Hi, I'm already working with SAP with 12 years of experience in operations.
> I'm interested in your position.
> Please contact me on 9880277899
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> Pradeep


Hi Pradeep,

Is it a indian number?
you can direcly send your resume to my email id.


----------



## sean_666

Hi DW.Vaibhav,

If there are any openings for project manager then please do let me know. I have 13+ years of experience in IT( operations,project management). I also have a PMP,PRINCE2 along with A2 German certification.

Thanks,
Sudeep


----------



## nautysagar

*Suggestion Required*

Hi All,

Required help in taking decision...I am a java-J2ee developer having 12 Year of experience, I am planning to apply for German Job Seeker Visa...and planning to visit either munich/hamburg/berlin/frankfurt area for hunting.

1. can you guys suggest which area will be good for hunting.
2. Any particular month we need to start hunting means opportunity will be more
3. Please suggest hotel/hostel for booking.
4. Anyone in same status, please do connect.

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## Sonia_manish

*Hi*



harpreetjohal said:


> Dear Vaibhav,
> 
> Hope you are doing fine and many thanks for doing wonderful job here. I am in Munich on Job Seeker Visa since last one month.
> 
> I have small doubt and would be grateful if you can help me.
> 
> Suppose If someone get the work contract for unlimited period, applied the same to get residence permit for employment. Does he or she has to stay in that company for any limited period or can join other as well if he or she gets some good offer from other employer.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Harpreet


Dear, Harpreeet/Shawshank Kodi

Please find some time to share your experiences there, as it would help others.

1. How do you find job market there,have got any interview calls yet.
2. Have you registered yourself with any placement consultant there or searching from online portals?
3. Hows the room there,furnished or unfurnished apartments-rents, contracts,exclusions etc.

thanks 
sonia_manish


----------



## midhunlalg

Pathma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I created a whatsapp group (Job Seeker Visa Gang) to get together those who are interested in Job Seeker Visa. my mobile number is +xxx (edit. mod)


I want to be part of this group. But I'm unable to send PM. How do I send PM?

Thanks,
Midhun


----------



## midhunlalg

Great Thread! Has lot of information.

Will the IT experience in major companies like Xerox, IBM, Bosch, CTS etc will help in finding a job in Germany. Is there any upper hand for candidates with experience in these kind of companies.


----------



## Adi2Point0

Greetings all,

I am done with gathering all the documents for applying for JSV.
I have a question.

I do not have birth certificate. As per the list of documents on the JSV checklist on consulate website, we're required to provide proof of personal status in India.

Is there a possibility that I can submit other similar document instead of birth certificate?

I have Aadhar Card, Passport, 10th matriculation certificate with my official birth date on it. And India, these document are considered to be more valid and powerful over birth certificate.

Please advice. I have also written a main to the German consulate asking the same question. Please let me know.


----------



## nautysagar

Hi Adi,

Can we please connect, i am also applying for JSV, and planning to apply this month. You can reach me any time...try to decode this since forum didn't allow number sharing....
'wttmadgdgj' type in mobile keypad and connet.

Thanks
VIvek


----------



## misecmisc

What would be the best time to go to Germany for seeking IT job in SAP technology through JSV? means which 6 months would be the better period?

any ideas plz. thx.


----------



## mp71240

Adi2Point0 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I am done with gathering all the documents for applying for JSV.
> I have a question.
> 
> I do not have birth certificate. As per the list of documents on the JSV checklist on consulate website, we're required to provide proof of personal status in India.
> 
> Is there a possibility that I can submit other similar document instead of birth certificate?
> 
> I have Aadhar Card, Passport, 10th matriculation certificate with my official birth date on it. And India, these document are considered to be more valid and powerful over birth certificate.
> 
> Please advice. I have also written a main to the German consulate asking the same question. Please let me know.


Hi,

If you are applying it from Bangalore then birth certificate is not at all mandatory.
Please go ahead and all the best.


----------



## mp71240

misecmisc said:


> What would be the best time to go to Germany for seeking IT job in SAP technology through JSV? means which 6 months would be the better period?
> 
> any ideas plz. thx.


Hi,

The best period for job searching in Germany would be Feb to Nov but do some research from your side as well. German recruitment process is very slow, take this in mind as well and plan it accordingly.


----------



## nautysagar

*Encouragement*

Hi Expat,
I request, to all those who have already taken this bold step to hunt for job in Germany and already there, Please do share their experience, ways, hurdle..etc, so that it will give some direction, motivation, encouragement to people like us who are on the same Boat. I saw/read very less post regarding some good positive scenarios.

@*dw.vaibhav.*.. if u can write small writeup on how you have started your journey for germany, this will guide lots of expat across the world. I know its time consuming but think how much you give to others. 

Please do share 

Civilization means to help each other!!!

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## misecmisc

Hi,

I came across another thread on this forum related to JSV.

In that thread, some people suggested getting a JSV does not give advantage in getting a job - rather apply for the job from India. I am confused on this point.

How can applying a job from India would be able to help getting a job in Germany?

See searching job from India through internet website urls is ok, applying them is also ok, lets assume we get an interview call and even clear that interview round, then at the final interview stage, they would ask when can we join? what would be the answer of this question because we would not have any visa for Germany at that time - then what would happen at that stage? would the company who would offer us job, help in processing of our visa - suppose the visa process takes 3 months or more, then will that company wait for us that long so that we can join that company?

there are so many positive assumptions in the above paragraph - so on practical ground reality, does applying and getting JSV, then going to Germany and starting the job search from Germany has any advantage from starting the job search from India?

any ideaz plz. thx.


----------



## krishnas

Hi All, 

I'm going apply Germany JSV in fiew days by the help of a visa agent called MORE VISA. It's going to charge 35k INR. 
Then they say would file my application if everything goes fine then I have to pay 4200 INR for Germany government Embassy charge and 45K INR for verification charges here in Mumbai.
My question is all these embassy charges takes along with application or after the application?
Answers from experience guys or moderator are quite appreciated...
Thanks in advances.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Hi Krishna,

Embassy take all the charges with application. So you have to pay visa fee and verification charges when you submit your documents.

Interesting thing is what will your agent do if you have to do every thing by yourselfar :laughing:


----------



## shawshank.kodi

Hi Krishna,

No need to apply for JSV through an agent. I have done it myself with the help of guys in this forum and a whatsapp group.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Pay me half of the amount which you are paying to agent, I can do it for you :sunglasses:


----------



## misecmisc

misecmisc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I came across another thread on this forum related to JSV.
> 
> In that thread, some people suggested getting a JSV does not give advantage in getting a job - rather apply for the job from India. I am confused on this point.
> 
> How can applying a job from India would be able to help getting a job in Germany?
> 
> See searching job from India through internet website urls is ok, applying them is also ok, lets assume we get an interview call and even clear that interview round, then at the final interview stage, they would ask when can we join? what would be the answer of this question because we would not have any visa for Germany at that time - then what would happen at that stage? would the company who would offer us job, help in processing of our visa - suppose the visa process takes 3 months or more, then will that company wait for us that long so that we can join that company?
> 
> there are so many positive assumptions in the above paragraph - so on practical ground reality, does applying and getting JSV, then going to Germany and starting the job search from Germany has any advantage from starting the job search from India?
> 
> any ideaz plz. thx.


any information on this thing plz. thx.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Regarding above query I can just share my experience,

Whenever you apply for jobs in any country the very first thing is asked, are are eligible to work in this country and in this case your answer would be No because you don't have visa yet and your application will be rejected there. Because for any company hiring someone from abroad is very big legal liability and it is true for every country. That's why companies avoid direct hiring from abroad.
Though there are some companies who can hire you from India and give you offer letter and based on that you can apply for VISA. But finding such employers is very tough because there are very few.

Now if you have JSV you are entitled to search a job in Germany and you are like just other candidate for companies they don't have to take care of any extra legality to hire you. So this makes your job search broad.

Hope I explained it correctly.


----------



## misecmisc

thanks vaibhav.

do you also have some idea over the below queries:

1. for applying JSV, is proof of accomodation needed - meaning proof of where i will be going to stay in Germany? but how can i submit that if i plan to stay at a hotel initially and moreover i will book hotel accomodation later, after i get my visa with dates mentioned on it during which i would travel to Germany - so how can i submit proof of accomodation when applying JSV - or am i understanding wrongly regarding this proof of accomodation? can somebody please clarify.

2. i got this information that after getting JSV, going to Germany, then i would need to go to Alien Authority office - but in one post, i read the poster said that when the poster went to Germany and to this office, then this office said to him to get a letter from city center office regarding accomodation and this city center office said that the poster had to stay for 30 days to get that letter as proof of address - Is this correct? meaning i would need to stay in hotel for 30 days to get the accomodation letter from city center and then i would go to alien authority office to get the entry permit converted to JSV with 6 months validity - Can somebody please throw some light here - is this the case that I would need to stay at the initial place of accomodation for 30 days to get the entry permit converted to JSV?

3. What would be the best time to go to Germany for seeking IT job in SAP technology through JSV? means which 6 months would be the better period?

any ideas, plz. thx.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

For proof accommodation you need to provide anew address where you will be staying for initial time. In case if you are staying with friends and family then you need to provide invite letter from them. In case of hotel or hostel you need to show the booking. You can do the booking with tentative dates.

As per process as soon as you land in Germany you have to go local office and register your address and they give a document that can be used as address proof. Every time you change your address with in two weeks you have to update in local office 

However your JSV is your permit for 6 monthso you don't need to change it. However once you will have a job then off course you have to change it to work permit.


----------



## misecmisc

dw.vaibhav said:


> As per process as soon as you land in Germany you have to go local office and register your address and they give a document that can be used as address proof. Every time you change your address with in two weeks you have to update in local office
> 
> However once you will have a job then off course you have to change it to work permit.


so 2 questions here:
1. if we stay at hotel, then can the address of hotel with room number be given to local office there? will the local office be ok with accepting hotel address as our address?
2. since after getting job, then JSV needs to be converted to work permit, in a way work permit needs to be applied, then at that stage is there any chance that even though we have JSV and we get a job offer, but still when we apply for work permit, then the work permit gets rejected? or having JSV and job offer confirms that work permit will definitely be issued?

any info here plz. thx.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

I am not sure about hotel adress may be another can help us.

Regarding 2nd query, if you have JSV and get offer it would be very easy to get work permit if you full fill all criterias. There shouldn't be any problem if you have valid offer letter


----------



## misecmisc

dw.vaibhav said:


> I am not sure about hotel adress may be another can help us.
> 
> Regarding 2nd query, if you have JSV and get offer it would be very easy to get work permit if you full fill all criterias. There shouldn't be any problem if you have valid offer letter


any constraints regarding the type of job offer, which is needed for converting JSV to work permit?

means should the offer be permanent job offer only - or - can the offer be contract job offer for say 4 months or 6 months duration?

any info here, plz. thx.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

misecmisc said:


> any constraints regarding the type of job offer, which is needed for converting JSV to work permit?
> 
> means should the offer be permanent job offer only - or - can the offer be contract job offer for say 4 months or 6 months duration?
> 
> any info here, plz. thx.


I think it should be permanent or at least long term contract minimum 12 month. but I am not 100% sure. Because they will provide you workpermit based on your contarct so if your contract in for 3 months then your permit will be also valid upto 3 months and this doesn't make sense.

May be others in this forum can give an idea on this topic.


----------



## misecmisc

dw.vaibhav said:


> I think it should be permanent or at least long term contract minimum 12 month. but I am not 100% sure. Because they will provide you workpermit based on your contarct so if your contract in for 3 months then your permit will be also valid upto 3 months and this doesn't make sense.
> 
> May be others in this forum can give an idea on this topic.


Thx Vaibhav.

Anybody else having info on the above query, pls? the type of job needed to convert JSV to work permit is only permanent job or contract jobs of 3 months is also ok? any idea plz. thx.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi,

Questions related to JSV documents needed for applying JSV:

1. Is explicit birth certificate needed? means would our date of birth mentioned in our tenth certificate would not be enough? also date of birth is mentioned on passport - so would this not be sufficient for birth certificate?

2. i have marriage certificate, but i does not have birth certificate of my spouse and neither birth certificate of my child - so will i need to have birth certificate of my spouse and my child too for applying for my JSV?

Can somebody answer the above questions, plz. thx.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

You will need birth certificates, without that they will not accept application


----------



## misecmisc

dw.vaibhav said:


> You will need birth certificates, without that they will not accept application


When I will apply for my JSV, it makes some sense for asking for my birth certificate. But will the birth certificates of my spouse and child will also be needed? When I apply for my JSV, in this case, does not make much sense to ask for my spouse and my child's birth certificate - or does it make sense? any info plz. thx.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

misecmisc said:


> When I will apply for my JSV, it makes some sense for asking for my birth certificate. But will the birth certificates of my spouse and child will also be needed? When I apply for my JSV, in this case, does not make much sense to ask for my spouse and my child's birth certificate - or does it make sense? any info plz. thx.


They ask for your families birth certificates because they know that your family will eventually join you in Germany, if not rt now.

If you don't want to provide your families birth certificate with your application you can choose to provide that..... but in that case when you will have job in Germany and want your family to join you. They need to apply normal family reunion visa and that is more complicated to get. Then Your wife need to provide proof of marriage (believe me only marriage certificate will not work). She needs to provide Marriage Ceremony Photographs and in some time investigator also ask for Preist who perform the marriage. She will also need to get Basic German language Certification.

So now you can decide which make more sense, take some pain rt now and provide birth certificate or after ask your wife to go thru all those pain and when you will be not here.

Hope that help.


----------



## misecmisc

dw.vaibhav said:


> They ask for your families birth certificates because they know that your family will eventually join you in Germany, if not rt now.
> 
> If you don't want to provide your families birth certificate with your application you can choose to provide that..... but in that case when you will have job in Germany and want your family to join you. They need to apply normal family reunion visa and that is more complicated to get. Then Your wife need to provide proof of marriage (believe me only marriage certificate will not work). She needs to provide Marriage Ceremony Photographs and in some time investigator also ask for Preist who perform the marriage. She will also need to get Basic German language Certification.
> 
> So now you can decide which make more sense, take some pain rt now and provide birth certificate or after ask your wife to go thru all those pain and when you will be not here.
> 
> Hope that help.



thanks vaibhav for your detailed reply. it makes sense to me.

actually today i got one information from my friends, which may relieve me from my spouse's birth certificate issuance effort - but only after you can confirm on the below point:

i heard today that for people who are born before 1989, the birth certificate issued from municipality city office is not needed. Rather for people who are born before 1989, their 10th class marksheet would be enough.

my spouse year of birth is 1986.

so 2 questions here for me applying JSV for Germany:

1. does the above rule apply? means do i not need to get the birth certificate of my spouse issued from municipality city office?

2. what if my spouse does not have tenth class marksheet, then will my spouse pan card would be sufficient for date of birth proof?

any ideas plz. thx.


----------



## dw.vaibhav

misecmisc said:


> thanks vaibhav for your detailed reply. it makes sense to me.
> 
> actually today i got one information from my friends, which may relieve me from my spouse's birth certificate issuance effort - but only after you can confirm on the below point:
> 
> i heard today that for people who are born before 1989, the birth certificate issued from municipality city office is not needed. Rather for people who are born before 1989, their 10th class marksheet would be enough.
> 
> my spouse year of birth is 1986.
> 
> so 2 questions here for me applying JSV for Germany:
> 
> 1. does the above rule apply? means do i not need to get the birth certificate of my spouse issued from municipality city office?
> 
> 2. what if my spouse does not have tenth class marksheet, then will my spouse pan card would be sufficient for date of birth proof?
> 
> any ideas plz. thx.


As per my knowledge and experience, There is no exception in German Consulate process. They will not accept your application without birth certificate. It is a mandatory document as per their checklist.

You can get birth certificate from local municiple office.

As I mentioned above there is no exception, you need birth certificate.


----------



## misecmisc

Thx Vaibhav for ur reply.

Hi All,

few more questions:
1. what is the usual tax in percentage of monthly salary in Germany?
2. what is the normal salary range of a SAP consultant with more than 11 years of experience in Germany?
3. what is the usual notice period in Germany in IT companies having work in SAP?

Any ideaz plz. thx.


----------



## *Sunshine*

dw.vaibhav said:


> Whenever you apply for jobs in any country the very first thing is asked, are are eligible to work in this country and in this case your answer would be No because you don't have visa yet and your application will be rejected there. Because for any company hiring someone from abroad is very big legal liability and it is true for every country. That's why companies avoid direct hiring from abroad.
> Though there are some companies who can hire you from India and give you offer letter and based on that you can apply for VISA. But finding such employers is very tough because there are very few.
> 
> Now if you have JSV you are entitled to search a job in Germany and you are like just other candidate for companies they don't have to take care of any extra legality to hire you. So this makes your job search broad.
> 
> Hope I explained it correctly.


*Sorry, but that is not correct! *

The actual administrative requirements for a German employer wanting to hire a third country national (i.e. non-EU) who does not already have an open work permit is the same whether the foreigner is abroad or here on a JSV.

*There us no additional legal liability for a German company wanting to hire a foreigner who is not living in Germany!*

The main difference is that a foreigner who is still abroad (and is not a citizen of a country with special privileges in Germany) needs to apply for a permit before coming here and in certain countries it takes a long time to obtain an appointment for a visa.

On the other hand, I know Americans who were hired while still in America and started a few weeks later because they had offers for over 50k and we're automatically eligible for a Blue Card.


----------



## misecmisc

*Sunshine* said:


> *Sorry, but that is not correct! *
> 
> The actual administrative requirements for a German employer wanting to hire a third country national (i.e. non-EU) who does not already have an open work permit is the same whether the foreigner is abroad or here on a JSV.
> 
> *There us no additional legal liability for a German company wanting to hire a foreigner who is not living in Germany!*
> 
> The main difference is that a foreigner who is still abroad (and is not a citizen of a country with special privileges in Germany) needs to apply for a permit before coming here and in certain countries it takes a long time to obtain an appointment for a visa.
> 
> On the other hand, I know Americans who were hired while still in America and started a few weeks later because they had offers for over 50k and we're automatically eligible for a Blue Card.



So @Sunshine: as per you, what would you say if asked - does applying JSV and physically going to Germany and then searching for a job in Germany - will this create any difference from job search by being in India and having no visa?

Also since I am currently working and have a notice period of nearly 3 months, so will any company wait for me for 3 months after issuing the offer letter?

One more question - if suppose we clear the interview round and the employer issues us the offer letter, is there still a chance that we try to apply for work visa based on the offer letter and still our visa gets rejected? if there is a chance for visa rejection, then the only time at which we can resign our current job will be after we get the visa stamped - which means effectively that after we get the offer letter, then may be 8 weeks may go for visa stamping then 3 months notice period after that, so total of 5 months will pass after which we can join the new job at Germany. So will any employer wait for 5 months after releasing the offer letter and waiting for the new joinee to join the new job?

Any thoughts over the above situation, plz. thx.


----------



## kabir173

Hi,
I would like to go back to Birth Certificate Subject.
I am reading the checklist. Nowhere it is mentioned that, Birth Certificate of Applicant is needed.
Checklist has the following line:
"Proof of personal status in India and marriage certificate, birth certificates of
children, ration card, if applicable"

Seniors, can you please give your opinions on this.


----------



## *Sunshine*

misecmisc said:


> So @Sunshine: as per you, what would you say if asked - does applying JSV and physically going to Germany and then searching for a job in Germany - will this create any difference from job search by being in India and having no visa?
> 
> Also since I am currently working and have a notice period of nearly 3 months, so will any company wait for me for 3 months after issuing the offer letter?
> 
> One more question - if suppose we clear the interview round and the employer issues us the offer letter, is there still a chance that we try to apply for work visa based on the offer letter and still our visa gets rejected? if there is a chance for visa rejection, then the only time at which we can resign our current job will be after we get the visa stamped - which means effectively that after we get the offer letter, then may be 8 weeks may go for visa stamping then 3 months notice period after that, so total of 5 months will pass after which we can join the new job at Germany. So will any employer wait for 5 months after releasing the offer letter and waiting for the new joinee to join the new job?
> 
> Any thoughts over the above situation, plz. thx.



First of all, I think it is more difficult to get a good job offer than to obtain a work permit. 

The main two reasons work permits are refused are because the offer is too low or the foreign qualifications are not considered equivalent. As long as the foreigner will be earning over 50,000€/year and the qualifications are accepted, the permit will be issued. Only in very rare cases permits will be refused for security reasons.

If there is any doubt that foreign qualifications are not considered equivalent to German ones, it is important to have the ZAB evaluation (costs 200€ + possible translation costs/ fees for certified copies).

The problem with applying from abroad is that many employers don't want to pay for flight to attend an interview. 

I would recommend taking vacation and planning a trip for about a month. You can apply for the JSV in advance indicating when you want to travel. Simultaneously you can apply for jobs and indicate in your cover letter when you'll be available for interviews. 

Many Germans need to also give 3 months notice and whether or not the company will wait depends on the position.


----------



## misecmisc

*Sunshine* said:


> First of all, I think it is more difficult to get a good job offer than to obtain a work permit.
> 
> The main two reasons work permits are refused are because the offer is too low or the foreign qualifications are not considered equivalent. As long as the foreigner will be earning over 50,000€/year and the qualifications are accepted, the permit will be issued. Only in very rare cases permits will be refused for security reasons.
> 
> If there is any doubt that foreign qualifications are not considered equivalent to German ones, it is important to have the ZAB evaluation (costs 200€ + possible translation costs/ fees for certified copies).
> 
> The problem with applying from abroad is that many employers don't want to pay for flight to attend an interview.
> 
> I would recommend taking vacation and planning a trip for about a month. You can apply for the JSV in advance indicating when you want to travel. Simultaneously you can apply for jobs and indicate in your cover letter when you'll be available for interviews.
> 
> Many Germans need to also give 3 months notice and whether or not the company will wait depends on the position.


So @Sunshine: to summarize, are you saying that I should apply JSV, get JSV and then also keep on searching job from India without resigning my current job and only after i get a job offer from Germany, then only should I resign my current job? pls suggest. thx.

Hi All,
do anyone hear has got a job offer from Germany, while applying from India? or has heard and know of somebody, who applied from India and got job offer from Germany while applying from India? any info here plz. thx.

@Sunshine told about his American friends, who got job offer from Germany, by applying from America. But is this scenario also happened for an Indian applying from India? this is why i am asking the above query to All. any info plz. thx.


----------



## fundoomaster

dw.vaibhav said:


> As per my knowledge and experience, There is no exception in German Consulate process. They will not accept your application without birth certificate. It is a mandatory document as per their checklist.
> 
> You can get birth certificate from local municiple office.
> 
> As I mentioned above there is no exception, you need birth certificate.


Hello Vaibhav,

Need your guidance. I see almost all here planning for Germany are IT professionals. Could you please suggest the market demand of Accountants there ? An agent told me even accountants can go and get job easily. 

Please guide.

Regards.


----------



## pbg_1981

Hello to All,
I am Prabag from India, having 10+ years of exp in Automotive testing and validation. I am planning for JSV, have some questions related to this:
1. Whether this VISA is multiple entry visa or single entry visa?
2. Do we need to resign in our current job?
3. What are the chances of getting the jobs?
4. For the visa process, do they check with current employer?
Waiting for reply.


----------



## misecmisc

dw.vaibhav said:


> As per my knowledge and experience, There is no exception in German Consulate process. They will not accept your application without birth certificate. It is a mandatory document as per their checklist.
> 
> You can get birth certificate from local municiple office.
> 
> As I mentioned above there is no exception, you need birth certificate.


@Vaibhav/All: I have my registered birth certificate issued in Hindi language - will this be accepted in JSV application or something needs to be done here for date of birth proof document for applying JSV for Germany?

Any info, plz. thx.


----------



## sss2016

Hello ,I am new to this forum and I too want to apply JSV .
I am a software tester 5years experience is there demand for my profession in Germany ?


----------



## dw.vaibhav

If your birth certificate or as a matter of fact any document is in regional language, then you have to get it translate in English or German


----------



## dw.vaibhav

To check demand of your profile I would suggest you to check on Internet. Monster.de The local.de are some websites which you can check for get an idea


----------



## sss2016

Thank you Vaibhav.Is it mandatory to learn German for JSV ?If it is so what level is required to get job easier?


----------



## *Sunshine*

misecmisc said:


> @Sunshine told about his American friends, who got job offer from Germany, by applying from America. But is this scenario also happened for an Indian applying from India? this is why i am asking the above query


I also know a few Indian IT specialists who were hired while still in India, however, they had a very specialised skill set (and received an offer well over 60k).

There are really great opportunities in Germany for certain skilled professionals. On the other hand there are many professions that are not needed here.


----------



## *Sunshine*

fundoomaster said:


> I see almost all here planning for Germany are IT professionals. Could you please suggest the market demand of Accountants there ? An agent told me even accountants can go and get job easily.


Is the agent willing to give you a money back guarantee? 

There are very few opportunities for foreign accountants not familiar with HGB. 

Do you have experience at any of the Big 4?


----------



## sss2016

Currently I am working in Robert Bosch as senior software engineer India .
How possible to get job as software tester in Germany .My profession is really on demand?


----------



## misecmisc

*Sunshine* said:


> I also know a few Indian IT specialists who were hired while still in India, however, they had a very specialised skill set (and received an offer well over 60k).
> 
> There are really great opportunities in Germany for certain skilled professionals. On the other hand there are many professions that are not needed here.


Thx Sunshine for your above reply.

as far as I am concerned, here is my information - I am from India. I have nearly 11 years work experience - in IT - specifically in SAP - i started my work in SAP PI integration technology, so I have 11 years experience in SAP PI. Now I have updated myself and have worked in Hana Cloud Integration. So basically I am an integration consultant/architect in SAP system. I am also working in SuccessFactors integration.

So what do you think about what are the chances of me getting a job in Germany on JSV?

Also I had raised another thread with heading Visa rejection chances, in which i had a specific query on - if i will get JSV, then are there any chance that at passport control immigration counter at German airport, I am not allowed to enter Germany and rather be sent back to India immediately - if you have some information on this topic, then can you also please reply to my this other thread. thx.


----------



## pbg_1981

Hello dw.Vaibhav,
I am Prabag from India, having 10+ years of exp in Automotive testing and validation. I am planning for JSV, have some questions related to this:
1. Whether this VISA is multiple entry visa or single entry visa?
2. Do we need to resign in our current job?
3. What are the chances of getting the jobs?
4. For the visa process, do they check with current employer?
Waiting for reply.


----------



## *Sunshine*

misecmisc said:


> I am from India. I have nearly 11 years work experience - in IT - specifically in SAP - i started my work in SAP PI integration technology, so I have 11 years experience in SAP PI. Now I have updated myself and have worked in Hana Cloud Integration. So basically I am an integration consultant/architect in SAP system. I am also working in SuccessFactors integration.
> 
> So what do you think about what are the chances of me getting a job in Germany on JSV?


How well do you speak German?


----------



## misecmisc

*Sunshine* said:


> How well do you speak German?


nearly 10 years back, in an induction programme, which lasted for 5 weeks, in a company, there we had a class of foreign language. the class in which I was put was having German language. So that was the only time when I learnt German language - so I will say currently my German language is pretty basic - i still remember the alphabets in German and the numbers in german - but you can understand it is a long time back when I learnt basic German language to say simple sentences, so currently my knowledge is very less. But if German language is the only constraint, I can try to learn it.

Did you got a chance to look at my other thread with heading Visa rejection chances - regarding my query in that post, what are your thoughts on it plz? thx.


----------



## *Sunshine*

misecmisc said:


> nearly 10 years back, in an induction programme, which lasted for 5 weeks, in a company, there we had a class of foreign language. the class in which I was put was having German language. So that was the only time when I learnt German language - so I will say currently my German language is pretty basic - i still remember the alphabets in German and the numbers in german - but you can understand it is a long time back when I learnt basic German language to say simple sentences, so currently my knowledge is very less. But if German language is the only constraint, I can try to learn it.


Why do you want to move to Germany? You don't speak the language nor know the culture. As a consultant, you will have difficulty relating to your customers and you can't learn German overnight.

Most small German companies cannot afford to hire foreigners who can't serve their customers in German because idle staff is much too expensive and they often don't have enough clients who want service in English. Furthermore, companies who also offer services in English prefer native English speakers.

Although SAP will hire foreigners who don't speak German, I don't know why you'd want to move here considering your opportunities in Australia are much better.


----------



## sss2016

Learn German language at least A2 level certification from Goethe institute.Germany is a German speaking country .More fluency in German helps you a lot in Germany in all ways.
English speaking jobs are less.you have more chance to get settled in Germany if you comes under skilled professional.As of my knowledge I am saying this.


----------



## misecmisc

Hi All,

For proof of accomodation for JSV application, I am thinking of staying at a hotel. But booking a hotel will cost me - moreover, i do not know if my JSV will be accepted and if accepted, then what would be the dates of its 6 month duration. So are there some websites through which I can book my accomodation at a hotel in Germany and not pay it while doing the booking and have the flexibility of cancelling it prior to its start date?

Any info here plz. thx.


----------



## dhanushm

dw.vaibhav said:


> To check demand of your profile I would suggest you to check on Internet. Monster.de The local.de are some websites which you can check for get an idea



Hi Sir,

I could see that you have been so helpful to German Job Search aspirants. I am a Software Engineer from India and have about 6+ Yrs of experience. I am a Mainframe Developer (Say Programming languages like COBOL, JCL, DB2, CICS, DB2, IMS, MQ and all).

I don't know German (But, I will be interested in learning and speaking German). Would you recommend me getting German Job Search Visa?

Do people with similar skillset are successful? And what about the job market in Germany and what's the best time to land in Germany?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

hello people...

i read each and every page of this forum... for specifically german JSV..

can u people confirm me if accountants are accepted under this scheme ??
as for me... i am graduate accountant with more than 8 yr of work ex.

I was in germany last week.. and find place very good... so i am attracted toward this visa.


----------



## *Sunshine*

nitinmoudgil said:


> can u people confirm me if accountants are accepted under this scheme ??
> as for me... i am graduate accountant with more than 8 yr of work ex.


You can apply for a JSV, however, you'll need an offer of at least 50,000€/year in order to obtain a Blue Card. 

How well do you speak German? Are you familiar with HGB? Do you have experience at one of the Big 4?


----------



## nitinmoudgil

*Sunshine* said:


> You can apply for a JSV, however, you'll need an offer of at least 50,000€/year in order to obtain a Blue Card.
> 
> How well do you speak German? Are you familiar with HGB? Do you have experience at one of the Big 4?


hello... Big 4... i have assist in good audits in past...
HGB i can look into it... is it some short course....??

and German i am going to attend my classes from next week...


----------



## emrecomputer

Sonia_manish said:


> Thanks....shawshank.kodi & electaraking for you responses.Actually my profession of teacher is regulated so have to check from kmk & anabin database.
> 
> How you people are doin...through an agency or by your own.Have u fixed appointments?


Hi There! I'm an Information and Communication teacher from Turkey with some background in web application development with PHP and C#. I already have applied to ZAB for Zeugnisbewertung. I have been waiting for the assessment for 3 months still no answer. I really want to work in Germany in IT field but I don't feel like having the experience like some friends on this website. Any suggestion is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Emre


----------



## *Sunshine*

emrecomputer said:


> I already have applied to ZAB for Zeugnisbewertung. I have been waiting for the assessment for 3 months still no answer. I really want to work in Germany in IT field


Contact the ZAB to determine the cause of the delay.

Do you want to teach in Germany?


----------



## emrecomputer

*Sunshine* said:


> Contact the ZAB to determine the cause of the delay.
> 
> Do you want to teach in Germany?


Yeah I would like to teach in Germany but now it is impossible because of German Education System. And I need at least C1 German to communicate and etc. I'm putting so much effort. What is your situation in Germany?


----------



## *Sunshine*

emrecomputer said:


> Yeah I would like to teach in Germany but now it is impossible because of German Education System. And I need at least C1 German to communicate and etc. I'm putting so much effort. What is your situation in Germany?


If you want to teach in the German public school system you'll more likely need C2 German. I was around C1 when I started my master's degree and I think the jump between C1 and C2 is huge.

Normally teachers are required to be able to teach two different subjects. Due to a severe shortage of computer science teachers it was possible for computer science grads to start teaching without teacher training and only one subject. It has since become more difficult to find a job without the right qualifications. 

Since education is the responsibility of the states, each state has slightly different requirements.


----------



## nitinmoudgil

i know it may sound ridiculous.. but can somone give b1 direct without a1 and a2 ???


----------



## dw.vaibhav

Yes you can, it is a test of your language skill. So if you directly give B1 or matter of fact C2 and get it clear then you are at C2 level.


----------



## sunil.saka

*Need help with Job Seeker Visa*



jschristie said:


> Sure Bhaskar.. that would be great.


Hi There,

How are you. I am planning to apply for Job Seeker Visa. Please share your experience with me. Is it wise to quit current job and move to Germany. Currently I am into SAP SD with 5+ years experience.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## sreedhar17

Dear all,

is there any whatsapp group created to share all the JSV related experiences?

Please Im me?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sreedhar


----------



## nitinmoudgil

sreedhar17 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> is there any whatsapp group created to share all the JSV related experiences?
> 
> Please Im me?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards,
> Sreedhar


me too


----------



## kabir172

Hi,

Can you please delete one of my post which includes personal information.
It is present on page 6 of this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## banaa

Hi ,

I am also trying to get JSV, my appointment has been booked. I am searching someone who is willing to add my name in their contract of rented apartment in order to make my application stronger. Plus also want to buy a 3 month personal insurance too!

Thanks.


----------



## bh20

Hello All,

I am new to this thread. I got my job seeker visa on 24.01.2017. My travel date is 17.02.2017 (from Chennai). Is anyone of this thread member staying in Munich for job search?


Short info about my visa process:

Visa applied on 10.01.2017 @ Chennai embassy
Received approval mail on 13.01.2017 (within 3 days)
Passport submitted on 17.01.2017
Received passport on 24.01.2017
No verification charges

Application submission was taken 30 minutes. Some of the questions asked at the time of app. submission are

1. About my qualification & experience.
2. Hostel Name & places of booked accomdation.
3. Reason for selecting Munich
4. Name of companies in Munich which I applied or known.
5. Reason for selecting Germany
6. Some of the companies name which I applied sofar.
7. About the reponse of the jobs applied.
8. Based on my reply to the previous question, she asked to submit the proof of mail replies enable the visa officer to review those mails from German employers.
As I did not have the hard copies of those mails, she asked me to submit those documents @ security office within 2-3 hours. I have submitted those mail copies within 1/2 hour.


Please who are planning to apply @ Chennai, note that accomdation booking for 6 months to be shown. In previous appointment in Nov.2016, they didn't allow me to submit the application as I
booked accommodation only for 15 days.

I am a female from Chennai, holding Master of Engineering degree. Having 15 years work experience in the mechanical engineering field.

Thnaks


----------



## pbg_1981

bh20 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this thread. I got my job seeker visa on 24.01.2017. My travel date is 17.02.2017 (from Chennai). Is anyone of this thread member staying in Munich for job search?
> 
> 
> Short info about my visa process:
> 
> Visa applied on 10.01.2017 @ Chennai embassy
> Received approval mail on 13.01.2017 (within 3 days)
> Passport submitted on 17.01.2017
> Received passport on 24.01.2017
> No verification charges
> 
> Application submission was taken 30 minutes. Some of the questions asked at the time of app. submission are
> 
> 1. About my qualification & experience.
> 2. Hostel Name & places of booked accomodation.
> 3. Reason for selecting Munich
> 4. Name of companies in Munich which I applied or known.
> 5. Reason for selecting Germany
> 6. Some of the companies name which I applied sofar.
> 7. About the reponse of the jobs applied.
> 8. Based on my reply to the previous question, she asked to submit the proof of mail replies enable the visa officer to review those mails from German employers.
> As I did not have the hard copies of those mails, she asked me to submit those documents @ security office within 2-3 hours. I have submitted those mail copies within 1/2 hour.
> 
> 
> Please who are planning to apply @ Chennai, note that accomdation booking for 6 months to be shown. In previous appointment in Nov.2016, they didn't allow me to submit the application as I
> booked accommodation only for 15 days.
> 
> I am a female from Chennai, holding Master of Engineering degree. Having 15 years work experience in the mechanical engineering field.
> 
> Thnaks


*BH20*
*Congratulations to you on your achievement.*
Getting a job seekers visa is a great thing............
Within three days, you got the visa approval. Its great.
Now, some questions:
1. Do you know German language? Upto what level?
2. 15 years of experience in which field? As Germany is very good for Automotive field. If from Automotive field, its great......
3. Can you provide the Hostel address? How much they charge for six months?
4. I am also thinking of applying for job seekers visa, have A2 level in progress and having 12 years of experience in Automotive field. 
I have some friends in Munich, Berlin, Stuttgart, can guide you very well.
I may need your help regarding applying job seekers visa, kind request to reply.
Or should I PM you?
Have a nice time and take care.


----------



## bh20

Hi PBG,

Thanks a lot for ur wishes.

1. I doesn't know German language. Just learning through online. @ app. submission, she didn't asked me about my German language proficiency. 
2. I hv experience in materials handling equipment design.
3. We hv to book 6 different hostels, as the maximum stay allowed for booking is 1 month.
4. Pl. contact me, if you need any info from my end. Also share me your friends detail.

Thanks & TC


----------



## pbg_1981

bh20 said:


> Hi PBG,
> 
> Thanks a lot for ur wishes.
> 
> 1. I doesn't know German language. Just learning through online. @ app. submission, she didn't asked me about my German language proficiency.
> 2. I hv experience in materials handling equipment design.
> 3. We hv to book 6 different hostels, as the maximum stay allowed for booking is 1 month.
> 4. Pl. contact me, if you need any info from my end. Also share me your friends detail.
> 
> Thanks & TC


Nice to see your reply.
You are having very good experience in Automotive domain, certainly in demand in Germany. I am Master in Engg in Mechanical Engg and have 12 yrs of exp in Automotive testing and Validation. I am planning to apply, but for this we have to resign from present job and leaving present job is a big thing, not getting leave for this much tenure. 
Its a big question?
Need your guidance and opinion as well.
Wish you best luck........
Can you send me PM? for contact.


----------



## bh20

pbg_1981 said:


> Nice to see your reply.
> You are having very good experience in Automotive domain, certainly in demand in Germany. I am Master in Engg in Mechanical Engg and have 12 yrs of exp in Automotive testing and Validation. I am planning to apply, but for this we have to resign from present job and leaving present job is a big thing, not getting leave for this much tenure.
> Its a big question?
> Need your guidance and opinion as well.
> Wish you best luck........
> Can you send me PM? for contact.


Hi Pbg,

I am trying to send private message to u. But I don't hv access to send PM and got a msg that I am new member who posted less than 5 posts.

U pl. send me a PM.

Tq


----------



## pbg_1981

bh20 said:


> Hi Pbg,
> 
> I am trying to send private message to u. But I don't hv access to send PM and got a msg that I am new member who posted less than 5 posts.
> 
> U pl. send me a PM.
> 
> Tq


Same here........
Send two three random message(Hi-Hello) and then send PM

regards,
PBG


----------



## bh20

Hi Vaibhaw & other experts,

What are the original certificates to be carried to Germany. I will be travelling on 17th feb. 

Is it possible to open a bank account as a job seeker, without knowing any local person for introduction?

Is any one of this forum in Munich on job search?

Best Regards.


----------



## Naren543

bh20 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am new to this thread. I got my job seeker visa on 24.01.2017. My travel date is 17.02.2017 (from Chennai). Is anyone of this thread member staying in Munich for job search?
> 
> 
> Short info about my visa process:
> 
> Visa applied on 10.01.2017 @ Chennai embassy
> Received approval mail on 13.01.2017 (within 3 days)
> Passport submitted on 17.01.2017
> Received passport on 24.01.2017
> No verification charges
> 
> Application submission was taken 30 minutes. Some of the questions asked at the time of app. submission are
> 
> 1. About my qualification & experience.
> 2. Hostel Name & places of booked accomdation.
> 3. Reason for selecting Munich
> 4. Name of companies in Munich which I applied or known.
> 5. Reason for selecting Germany
> 6. Some of the companies name which I applied sofar.
> 7. About the reponse of the jobs applied.
> 8. Based on my reply to the previous question, she asked to submit the proof of mail replies enable the visa officer to review those mails from German employers.
> As I did not have the hard copies of those mails, she asked me to submit those documents @ security office within 2-3 hours. I have submitted those mail copies within 1/2 hour.
> 
> 
> Please who are planning to apply @ Chennai, note that accomdation booking for 6 months to be shown. In previous appointment in Nov.2016, they didn't allow me to submit the application as I
> booked accommodation only for 15 days.
> 
> I am a female from Chennai, holding Master of Engineering degree. Having 15 years work experience in the mechanical engineering field.
> 
> Thnaks


Hi, great to know your success story. Thanks for sharing the info. 

I can't currently PM as I'm new to the forum. Need help in putting together the purpose letter and CV. I would be really grateful if you could please PM me an outline of these.

Regards

Naren


----------



## dr_muzaffar

*Hi Vaibhav & other experts*

I am going to apply for Jobseeker visa. Can somebody let me know how you were added to whatsapp group?

Thanks
Muzaffar


----------



## misecmisc

*Sunshine* said:


> Why do you want to move to Germany? You don't speak the language nor know the culture. As a consultant, you will have difficulty relating to your customers and you can't learn German overnight.
> 
> Most small German companies cannot afford to hire foreigners who can't serve their customers in German because idle staff is much too expensive and they often don't have enough clients who want service in English. Furthermore, companies who also offer services in English prefer native English speakers.
> 
> Although SAP will hire foreigners who don't speak German, I don't know why you'd want to move here considering your opportunities in Australia are much better.


Thank you friend. Your above post lead me to today's day, when I wrote this post in this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12088625-post29362.html . Just giving the link so that to let you know what your above post lead me to. Thank you dear friend for guiding me for Aus. Without your above post, my this journey would not have even started.


----------



## paramSG

Subscribed


----------



## prachid

pbg_1981 said:


> *BH20*
> *Congratulations to you on your achievement.*
> Getting a job seekers visa is a great thing............
> Within three days, you got the visa approval. Its great.
> Now, some questions:
> 1. Do you know German language? Upto what level?
> 2. 15 years of experience in which field? As Germany is very good for Automotive field. If from Automotive field, its great......
> 3. Can you provide the Hostel address? How much they charge for six months?
> 4. I am also thinking of applying for job seekers visa, have A2 level in progress and having 12 years of experience in Automotive field.
> I have some friends in Munich, Berlin, Stuttgart, can guide you very well.
> I may need your help regarding applying job seekers visa, kind request to reply.
> Or should I PM you?
> Have a nice time and take care.


Congratulations. can you share tips on searching hostels in Germany? And how about insurance? is it needed for applying for Visa. Also how have you showed bank Guarantee?


----------



## bh20

Naren543 said:


> Hi, great to know your success story. Thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> I can't currently PM as I'm new to the forum. Need help in putting together the purpose letter and CV. I would be really grateful if you could please PM me an outline of these.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Naren


Hi Naren,

Sorry for the late reply. As I was busy in shifting to a shared accommodation in Munich, I couldn't reply you immediately.

Me too doesn't have access for sending private messages. We have to provide motivational letter and CV as separate documents.

Regards


----------



## bh20

prachid said:


> Congratulations. can you share tips on searching hostels in Germany? And how about insurance? is it needed for applying for Visa. Also how have you showed bank Guarantee?



Thanks Prachid.

I have booked hostels through Booking.com: 1,160,281 hotels worldwide. 114+ million hotel reviews., in which you need not to pay in advance. Please check the availability of guest kitchen (if required) by which you can save some Euros.

I have taken insurance from Bajaj allianz. Insurance is must for visa stamping.


All the BEST.

Best Regards


----------



## spodugu

bh20 said:


> Thanks Prachid.
> 
> I have booked hostels through Booking.com: 1,160,281 hotels worldwide. 114+ million hotel reviews., in which you need not to pay in advance. Please check the availability of guest kitchen (if required) by which you can save some Euros.
> 
> I have taken insurance from Bajaj allianz. Insurance is must for visa stamping.


In booking.com, they are allowing to book only for 30 nights. In chennai, they are asking for six months accommodation. Do you have any idea?

Also, is insurance required while submission of documents. Please advise.


----------



## bh20

spodugu said:


> In booking.com, they are allowing to book only for 30 nights. In chennai, they are asking for six months accommodation. Do you have any idea?
> 
> Also, is insurance required while submission of documents. Please advise.


Hi,

I have booked six different hostels in different location for visa purpose. 1st two weeks I stayed in hostel and I moved to a shared apartment last week.

Regards


----------



## spodugu

bh20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have booked six different hostels in different location for visa purpose. 1st two weeks I stayed in hostel and I moved to a shared apartment last week.
> 
> Regards


Thank you it helped! 

1.So, you cancelled the hotel accommodation after the visa stamping. Am I right ?

2. Regarding the insurance, do we need to submit it while submission of documents or when asked for passport stamping?

3. I saw your post that you are asked about the companies you have applied. I didn't apply to any position, so does that have any effect.

I have interview on 14-Mar in Chennai


----------



## bh20

spodugu said:


> Thank you it helped!
> 
> 1.So, you cancelled the hotel accommodation after the visa stamping. Am I right ?
> 
> 2. Regarding the insurance, do we need to submit it while submission of documents or when asked for passport stamping?
> 
> 3. I saw your post that you are asked about the companies you have applied. I didn't apply to any position, so does that have any effect.
> 
> I have interview on 14-Mar in Chennai


1. After found the apartment(shared), I canceled the hostel bookings. Hostel booking may be useful at the time of immigration check.

2. While submitting the passport, we hv to provide the copy of insurance and blocked flight ticket. But, you can take the insurance before applying for visa, you can purchase through online too.

3. Please try to apply for 4 -5 jobs immediately and take the hard copies of the replies when go for application submission. It may help for you.

All the Best


----------



## spodugu

Thank you. All the best for your job search!


----------



## bh20

spodugu said:


> Thank you. All the best for your job search!


Thanks


----------



## prachid

bh20 said:


> Thanks Prachid.
> 
> I have booked hostels through Booking.com: 1,160,281 hotels worldwide. 114+ million hotel reviews., in which you need not to pay in advance. Please check the availability of guest kitchen (if required) by which you can save some Euros.
> 
> I have taken insurance from Bajaj allianz. Insurance is must for visa stamping.
> 
> 
> All the BEST.
> 
> Best Regards


Thanks @BH20 once again. I wishes a great success in Germany. Highly appreciated for answering my specific query. One last clarification "How do we show the Bank Guarantee? Do we have to open account in Germany? Degree certificate attestation was required?


----------



## bh20

prachid said:


> Thanks @BH20 once again. I wishes a great success in Germany. Highly appreciated for answering my specific query. One last clarification "How do we show the Bank Guarantee? Do we have to open account in Germany? Degree certificate attestation was required?


Thanks Prachid.

I have shown only my last four months bank statement. No need to open a German bank account.

I submitted the photocopies of my certificates (all are in English language), along with that I have submitted the copy of screen shot on anabin data base mentioning the name of universities which I studied.

Regards


----------



## Greey

Hi Everyone, i would like to ask regarding on how get the insurance and is it reuqired to book accommodation if you still in tye process of applying submitting your application?


----------



## spodugu

bh20 said:


> Thanks Prachid.
> 
> I have shown only my last four months bank statement. No need to open a German bank account.
> 
> I submitted the photocopies of my certificates (all are in English language), along with that I have submitted the copy of screen shot on anabin data base mentioning the name of universities which I studied.
> 
> Regards


I have interview at Chennai. Do they have any counters to take our mobiles, etc at the German consulate and can i also carry a file with all documents in it. Somewhere i heard we need to carry all documents in transparent folder?


----------



## bh20

spodugu said:


> I have interview at Chennai. Do they have any counters to take our mobiles, etc at the German consulate and can i also carry a file with all documents in it. Somewhere i heard we need to carry all documents in transparent folder?


Hi,

They will provide you a very small locker (approx. 10cm) to keep your mobile phone, keys etc. at the entrance of the consulate.

I have used a file which was not transparent.

All the Best.


----------



## spodugu

bh20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> They will provide you a very small locker (approx. 10cm) to keep your mobile phone, keys etc. at the entrance of the consulate.
> 
> I have used a file which was not transparent.
> 
> All the Best.


Thank you for your response, it helped. 

May I know what is the approx. duration of the interview. My appointment is at 11:00.


----------



## bh20

spodugu said:


> Thank you for your response, it helped.
> 
> May I know what is the approx. duration of the interview. My appointment is at 11:00.


For me it was approx 30 minutes. When is your appointment?


----------



## spodugu

bh20 said:


> For me it was approx 30 minutes. When is your appointment?


Wow, whole of the process took 30 minutes or just the interview?

I have the appointment tomorrow.


----------



## bh20

spodugu said:


> Wow, whole of the process took 30 minutes or just the interview?
> 
> I have the appointment tomorrow.


Interview alone took 30 minutes for me. But for others it was 15-20 minutes.

Checking process will take another 5 minutes.

All the best


----------



## spodugu

bh20 said:


> Interview alone took 30 minutes for me. But for others it was 15-20 minutes.
> 
> Checking process will take another 5 minutes.
> 
> All the best


Thank you. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## spodugu

bh20 said:


> spodugu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, whole of the process took 30 minutes or just the interview?
> 
> I have the appointment tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Interview alone took 30 minutes for me. But for others it was 15-20 minutes.
> 
> Checking process will take another 5 minutes.
> 
> All the best
Click to expand...


I have submitted my application today. Basic questions were asked current occupation, desired occupation, companies applied. Other question was did you start learning German. I am not sure if this effect the decision as I told I am yet to join a course. They said I will receive an email.

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## thaddeus.fernandes

jschristie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am a newbie here, please guide me thorugh
> 
> I am trying to apply for jobseeker Visa this year, may be in next month or two. Could someone please let me know how to start a cover and what contents should go in there. i understand they look for plan..
> 
> I am an IT system Architect in IAM and I tried to research the job market and found that there are many job openings under my line of work. and also i might have a couple of friends who are willing to support, though i have my own funds. And also i am takking up German classes from end of this week.
> 
> Could someone please help to get my application approved by writing a good cover letter. It would be great if i could get a outline of cover letter.


hi i saw your post - I'm too planning to move to germany i'm an EU citizen and working as a system administrator in dubai. wanted your opinion on the scene there. i'm planning to move to berlin. 





Hi i


----------



## amitshetye

Hi Guys,
I am also planning to start Job Seeker Visa and don't know anything about it. Can we do it by own or need to take consultancy help? Is German language is mandatory to get visa?

Regards,
Amit


----------



## Prashanth_2883

*Need JSV info in Bangalore*

Hi Guys , 

Need help currently I stay in Bangalore and I have Studied BSC , Electronics but working as a computer Hardware engineer, Can I apply for Job seeker visa.

Thanks
Prashanth


----------



## esumitkumar

I am in the same situation..10 yrs of software testing experience including Selenium automation..Is it worth to go to Germany on this visa and find job OR seek a Canadian PR ?

Pros vs Cons :

1. Canada PR my points are coming as 373 while in Germany no such requirement needed

2. Need to give IELTS for Canada Vs need to learn German for Germany 
(personally I am a big fan of Rammstein)

3. More population of Indians in Canada Vs less Indians in Germany..

Can anybody advice which is the best option ? since im at point 0..which direction to go..IELTS prep start OR learn German ?

TIA


----------



## saurabhpluto

Subscribing !

Brief Intro:

Pre MBA work experience in a techno functional role as a Business Analyst for 5 years 4 months primarily in banking and financial services. Out of which 2 years 7 months in South Africa at the client side.

Did Full time MBA in 2016.

Post MBA, I have one year of experience in robotics process automation and Blockchain in functional areas of business analysis, project management, business development, marketing, solutioning, and client engagement.

Any inputs are much appreciated in terms of suitability of profile with the German job market.


----------



## mohanphani

can you please to German job seeker group.


----------



## likith_jogi

Prashanth_2883 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Need help currently I stay in Bangalore and I have Studied BSC , Electronics but working as a computer Hardware engineer, Can I apply for Job seeker visa.
> 
> Thanks
> Prashanth


Hi Prashant,

What is your experience?
In which domain?
Do you german language? you should know intermediate level in german language.
Do you sufficient funds?


----------



## likith_jogi

saurabhpluto said:


> Subscribing !
> 
> Brief Intro:
> 
> Pre MBA work experience in a techno functional role as a Business Analyst for 5 years 4 months primarily in banking and financial services. Out of which 2 years 7 months in South Africa at the client side.
> 
> Did Full time MBA in 2016.
> 
> Post MBA, I have one year of experience in robotics process automation and Blockchain in functional areas of business analysis, project management, business development, marketing, solutioning, and client engagement.
> 
> Any inputs are much appreciated in terms of suitability of profile with the German job market.



Currently there are opening for EC, Mech and IT. Please check job boards for opening. you should know very good German, at least B2 Level to land a job


----------



## likith_jogi

amitshetye said:


> Hi Guys,
> I am also planning to start Job Seeker Visa and don't know anything about it. Can we do it by own or need to take consultancy help? Is German language is mandatory to get visa?
> 
> Regards,
> Amit


You can do it on your own. 
Yes, you need to German Language.


----------



## Prashanth_2883

likith_jogi said:


> Hi Prashant,
> 
> What is your experience?
> 11 years experience as System Administrator, SC CM engineer, IT consultant
> In which domain?
> IT Hardware Engineer
> Do you German language? you should know intermediate level in German language.
> No, Just started learning the course
> Do you sufficient funds?


Yes, I have enough funds me.


----------



## likith_jogi

Prashanth_2883 said:


> Yes, I have enough funds me.


Thats great, once you know to speak German Language at least B1 level.
you could give a try.


----------



## esumitkumar

likith_jogi said:


> Currently there are opening for EC, Mech and IT. Please check job boards for opening. you should know very good German, at least B2 Level to land a job


 which job boards ? could you please elaborate


----------



## likith_jogi

esumitkumar said:


> which job boards ? could you please elaborate


Job boards,

http://jobboerse.arbeitsagentur.de
https://www.monster.de/
stepstone.de
http://www.stellenanzeigen.de
IT-Jobs und Stellen in Deutschland - ictjob.de
IT Jobbörse
IT Jobs - Die IT Jobbörse - it-jobs.de
jobmensa.de
Dice: Feste und befristete IT Stellen aus allen Bereichen
http://www.ferchau.de
https://www.xpatjobs.de
jobomat.de
vanato.com
ostjob.ch
fazjob.net
jobscout24.de
jobpilot.de
jobware.de
meinestadt.de
Stellenangebote - Stellensuche & Jobs - Stellenmarkt der SZ


----------



## esumitkumar

likith_jogi said:


> Job boards,
> 
> http://jobboerse.arbeitsagentur.de
> https://www.monster.de/
> stepstone.de
> http://www.stellenanzeigen.de
> IT-Jobs und Stellen in Deutschland - ictjob.de
> IT Jobbörse
> IT Jobs - Die IT Jobbörse - it-jobs.de
> jobmensa.de
> Dice: Feste und befristete IT Stellen aus allen Bereichen
> http://www.ferchau.de
> https://www.xpatjobs.de
> jobomat.de
> vanato.com
> ostjob.ch
> fazjob.net
> jobscout24.de
> jobpilot.de
> jobware.de
> meinestadt.de
> Stellenangebote - Stellensuche & Jobs - Stellenmarkt der SZ


thnx Likhit..could u advise what are chances of testing profile (Selenium) 10 yrs exp ..Is it worth to learn German and go there to search job ?

Regards
Sumit


----------



## sphider

Do NOT use google translate to translate your CV. Apply for a job with an english CV if you are proficient in German or write it in German in case your German is good enough. It makes absolutely no sense to send a German CV if you are not proficient in this language because people will expect you to speak German. No wonder you get rejections.



likith_jogi said:


> Hi Ankit,
> 
> if you have lots of money, you can quit the job and get a job seeker visa and search a job in germany.
> 
> 
> you need minimum 1k euros/month for your expenses in germany.
> 
> Job - it depends on your luck, your skills etc etc.
> 
> last thing, getting a Job Seekers Visa itself is a big challenge.
> 
> many peoples visa have been rejected, you can check this in the same forum.
> 
> my advice for you:
> 
> dont quit the job, start applying jobs from here.
> translate your CV to german using Google translate.
> send both english and german CV to employers with cover letter. mention in mail " Kindly let me know if you need any other documents"
> 
> i'm doing the same. i received many declined mails except two.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## sunil.saka

jschristie said:


> Sure Bhaskar.. that would be great.


Hi There,

This is Sunil S and I had my JSV interview on 12th of May 2017. Till now I didn't receive any update from the Consulate. Any clue on how much time it will take to hear back from the consulate. I am unable to find any proper channel to get any info regarding the status of the Visa.

Getting Job after securing JSV is another up hill task though. 

Appreciate any inputs on this.

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## kumarm64295

hey guys,

I am new to this forum and I am planning to apply for the job search visa ASAP.
please help me guide me on how to start the process


----------



## khalidmd

*please add my number*



Pathma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I created a whatsapp group (Job Seeker Visa Gang) to get together those who are interested in Job Seeker Visa. my mobile number is +xxx (edit. mod)


please add my number [removed by moderator - please do not post personal information in a public forum] to the group


----------



## nisi

Hi Suni.saka,

Could you please share your JSV experience with us. It will be greatfull for us.

Thanks,
nisi


----------



## vivignesh

*vinoth*



Pathma said:


> Hi.
> 
> I haven't created a group for job seeker visa. Shall we get together in a whatsapp group? .
> 
> Thank you.


please add below two numbers to the whatsapp group

<snip>


----------



## satish.g99

vivignesh said:


> please add below two numbers to the whatsapp group
> 
> <snip>


Request you to kindly add [removed by moderator] to the JSV whatsapp group. Thank you guys.


----------



## satish.g99

Hi Pathma,Suni,Saka could you please share your jsv experiences...i remember someone having a google sheet where everyone put all their timelines regarding the visas...i think it was for canada...would be great if we had something similar for Germany as well


----------



## satish.g99

Any new changes to the JSV in 2018?I am planning on applying in February. Hopefully the job market stays positive this year


----------



## Gokulabroad

hi sathish pls contact my no <*SNIP*>


----------



## mri158

Hello ExpatForum, 

I have read each and every page from this forum and I see that this forum is very informative and updated when it comes to JSV(at least that is what i have evaluated it for). 
I am also planning to apply for JSV. I have a B.E. Degree from Pune, and have about 10 years of work experience in field of automotive IT domain. 
I have applied ZAB Education Assessment Report in Nov-2017 and yet the report is pending(as per ZAB it takes 90 days from day they receive fees). 
I have taken help from Visa agent in my case. Now my question is Do I literally have to wait for ZAB Report? My agent is saying German consulate will not accept my application without ZAB report!!
Or is there anything that i can do in parallel like employment document verification? What timeline should i expect for getting my VISA? I am already undergoing interview process with some German companies for job? 
Experts please share your thoughts. 

Thanks,


----------



## venkat.williams

*mandatory?*

Is it mandatory to do ZAB Education qualifications for JSV.

In the JSV checklist given by consolate didn't mention this but if the interviewer think it is required then they will ask us to may extra fee( which varies by location of consulate).

People who had gone through this process please respond.


----------



## dilipdwbi

Please add me to the group


----------



## Sonia_manish

mri158 said:


> Hello ExpatForum,
> 
> I have read each and every page from this forum and I see that this forum is very informative and updated when it comes to JSV(at least that is what i have evaluated it for).
> I am also planning to apply for JSV. I have a B.E. Degree from Pune, and have about 10 years of work experience in field of automotive IT domain.
> I have applied ZAB Education Assessment Report in Nov-2017 and yet the report is pending(as per ZAB it takes 90 days from day they receive fees).
> I have taken help from Visa agent in my case. Now my question is Do I literally have to wait for ZAB Report? My agent is saying German consulate will not accept my application without ZAB report!!
> Or is there anything that i can do in parallel like employment document verification? What timeline should i expect for getting my VISA? I am already undergoing interview process with some German companies for job?
> Experts please share your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks,


I dont think its needed. If your college /university is listed in the Anabin database then just take a printout & put along with your application form.
Assessment report is required if the institute /college is not listed in database.

<
Manish


----------



## saurabhpluto

Is there any WhatsApp group for this. Will appreciate if someone can add me.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikitha

*Job Seeker visa*

Hi All, I'm having 4 years of experience in Automation Testing and hold Engineering degree in Computer Science. Is it worth going to Germany for job search with this visa? Please advice.


----------



## samarthpatil2006

*Fund for JSV*

Hello Guys, 
I have an appointment with German consulate in October. I'm not sure about bank balance stmt. Will they accept fixed deposit for the fund requirement ?

Also, What is the best option for booking an accommodation? I don't want to pay before hand as everything depends on visa interview.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sam


----------



## ruchiagw

how did you got the appointment?


----------



## samarthpatil2006

ruchiagw said:


> how did you got the appointment?


Officer has asked me to submit blocked amount stmt. They asked me to deposit (720*6 month) =4320 euros in German bank account as embassy here in Colombo don't accept Indian nationalize bank certificate.

I will be visiting them tomorrow again.


----------



## samarthpatil2006

venkat.williams said:


> Is it mandatory to do ZAB Education qualifications for JSV.
> 
> In the JSV checklist given by consolate didn't mention this but if the interviewer think it is required then they will ask us to may extra fee( which varies by location of consulate).
> 
> People who had gone through this process please respond.


Is your university not part of H+ group on ANABIN database ?


----------



## ruchiagw

thanks for quick respose, how did you got an appointment in bangalore german consulate for job seeker visa?


----------



## samarthpatil2006

ruchiagw said:


> thanks for quick respose, how did you got an appointment in bangalore german consulate for job seeker visa?


I have applied in German consulate here in Colombo and not in Bengaluru. I have a residence permit of SL so I'm allowed to apply here.


----------



## samarthpatil2006

ruchiagw said:


> thanks for quick respose, how did you got an appointment in bangalore german consulate for job seeker visa?


Visit below link to book an appointment at Bengaluru consulate.
_https://service2.diplo.de/rktermin/extern/choose_realmList.do?locationCode=banga&request_locale=en


----------

